# DS #4900: Jam with the Band (Europe)



## Chanser (May 19, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6202^^


----------



## BlueSword (May 19, 2010)

Song list?


----------



## VenomTSH (May 19, 2010)

Tried with Acekard 2i, reports an error loading data, so I guess AP's there.


----------



## Chanser (May 19, 2010)

Partial list.

SONG NAME
ABC
Barbara Ann
Deeper Underground
Chariots of Fire
Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?
Every Breath You Take
I’m A Slave 4 U
I‘m So Excited
Jungle Boogie
Lady Marmalade
Living In America
Material Girl
New York, New York
Our House
Smoke on the Water
Stop! In the Name of Love
The Final Countdown
The Pink Panther Theme
Walking on Sunshine
We Are the Champions

SONG NAME
NES Classics Medley
F-Zero Medley
The Legend of Zelda Medley
Super Mario Kart Medley
Onigashima Medley
Super Mario Medley


----------



## magicksun (May 19, 2010)

i want to break freeeee , quiero the bluuuuuu dragun awakeee!


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

BlueSword said:
			
		

> Song list?



http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=123972
HOWEVER That is only the PACK-IN song list!
If you have a legitimate copy of the game, you can download up to 50 more songs from Wi-Fi, and if you have a flash cart, you can make use of THOUSANDS of songs created for the Japanese version of the game.
http://www.mediafire.com/?lodi32znnkt 
(3,070, including duplicates, can be found in the above link)

Preview images of just SOME of the songs found in the pack.
(Anime songs)




(Video Game songs)




(You'll have to click the direct links on the pages or they'll be too small)

Additionally, I can confirm that this is getting 2 black screens on boot with the newest stable CycloDS firmware.


----------



## Seicomart (May 19, 2010)

Um, how do you make use of the songs in the file you kindly linked to?


----------



## Yukito (May 19, 2010)

Didn't we have the same problem with the Japanese version of the game, because the game uses a 8MB save.
I think the solution was to manually create a 8MB save file.


----------



## basher11 (May 19, 2010)

oh snap, smoke on the water!


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Um, how do you make use of the songs in the file you kindly linked to?



By reading the readme I so kindly included.


----------



## Rayder (May 19, 2010)

In a CycloDS (fw B.2), the save it creates automatically is 8MB, but it still black-screens.

A little discovery I made about firmware B.2 is that "Steath Mode" seems to have been removed.  It was mostly hopeless that it would actually make a game work anyway, but it wasn't until this game that I discovered it doesn't work anymore.   It was still supposed to be "hold start when booting a game with A to enable Stealth", right?


----------



## devilworld (May 19, 2010)

anyone tested on WooD 1.07 yet ??
the girlfriends got the DS =( lol


----------



## Mac2492 (May 19, 2010)

So far, the Japanese version of this game is the only DS game that I have imported. I would highly recommend it to anyone who likes music games (especially musicians).

-> Not only can you transcribe your own music into the game, but you can also use download play with custom songs. Endless replay value if you're a music fanatic. =)


----------



## maxmouse2008 (May 19, 2010)

Woo, now only to wait

/tempexplodes 

ok its not that big but still.

Also can someone put a tutorial on what to do with the "song pack"


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> Woo, now only to wait
> 
> /tempexplodes
> 
> ...



Read the readme.


----------



## geoflcl (May 19, 2010)

A manual 8MB save setting for AKAIO RC2 solves nothing.

Ladies and gentlemen, we've got some Anti-Piracy on our hands.


Spoiler



Stunner, I know.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (May 19, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> maxmouse2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/facepalm

Ah right I havent extracted it yet lol


----------



## danweb (May 19, 2010)

the NFO says that a 64mb save file is required


----------



## Spikey (May 19, 2010)

My most played rhythm game in existence. And maybe one of my all time highest played games too probably. Awesomeness!


----------



## basher11 (May 19, 2010)

danweb said:
			
		

> the NFO says that a 64mb save file is required



damn... that's twice of Wario Ware D.I.Y's save file

i dont think my SD has any more room for that XD


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> danweb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an 8 Megabyte save file >_>


----------



## SonicRax (May 19, 2010)

I never expected any game from this series to be released in a language other than Japanese, but I'm kinda glad I was wrong about that. xD


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> BlueSword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do i use the mega pack ?


----------



## basher11 (May 19, 2010)

eL_sHanOa said:
			
		

> How do i use the mega pack ?
> 
> read the read me text
> 
> ...



woops read it wrong


----------



## Issac (May 19, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to clear it up: 64Mb = 64 mega bit = 8 mega byte = 8 MB (b = bit, B = byte.. and by the way: m = milli, M = mega)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 19, 2010)

you have to ask yourself the question...

is a fucking gigantic save file nessessary!?

or do they just want to fuck the flashcart users


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

Let's hope that this is only because the game failed to boot properly.
If not...

*YASU! HEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!*


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> you have to ask yourself the question...
> 
> is a fucking gigantic save file nessessary!?
> 
> or do they just want to fuck the flashcart users



Also, yes, it is absolutely necessary because the game holds 200 songs worth of data.


----------



## Gnargle (May 19, 2010)

Has anybody tried it with a savefile for the Japanese version?
I found this one, put it on G6DS Real, still not working.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/pi5xhz


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Has anybody tried it with a savefile for the Japanese version?
> I found this one, put it on G6DS Real, still not working.
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/pi5xhz



The save file has nothing to do with the Anti-Piracy, this is something that will need a separate fix.
However, the save file is different than the Japanese version so it is likely that the Japanese save won't work at all.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 19, 2010)

so this game is NOT WORKING for any cart eh?

gives that lame DUnnnnnnnnnn *pop* *pop*

sound effect with the skull and cross bones?



fuck me.


it's starting all over again >_


----------



## Spikey (May 19, 2010)

So much for the SCDS2's features seeing as how this game won't load on it. Not with a properly sized save file, Japanese save, or in clean vs patched mode. Does not matter. Unless someone can point me to something otherwise?

Guess it's a waiting game to see what the fix is for this one. I believe the Japanese version's saves were each given unique IDs so as to make it that people were only able to grab so many songs as DLC off the network, to curb abusing it I guess. The saves that eventually worked with the Japanese one were given one of these codes to make it boot properly, and it even worked online for some time until Nintendo blocked it. I'm guessing the Japanese version's ID doesn't match up for this version. Assuming what I think I know is actually correct.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 19, 2010)

I knew team supercard was blowing smoke.
_
"I've just been told that the DSTWO is able to overcome any kind of anti-piracy features that may appear in future titles. Utilizing the CPU, I'm told the DSTWO can pass through and bypass any anti-piracy measures which is the first cart to do so. They say the games will never need to be patched to run"
_





_*FWNED*_


----------



## geoflcl (May 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "I've just been told that the DSTWO is able to overcome any kind of anti-piracy features that may appear in future titles. Utilizing the CPU, I'm told the DSTWO can pass through and bypass any anti-piracy measures which is the first cart to do so. They say the games will never need to be patched to run"



What a stupid thing to boast...


----------



## megawalk (May 19, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I knew team supercard was blowing smoke.
> _
> "I've just been told that the DSTWO is able to overcome any kind of anti-piracy features that may appear in future titles. Utilizing the CPU, I'm told the DSTWO can pass through and bypass any anti-piracy measures which is the first cart to do so. They say the games will never need to be patched to run"
> _
> ...








There Enough Said


----------



## devilworld (May 19, 2010)

with it being possibly a problem regarding saves and saving, could we really expect the "CPU" of the DSTWO to foretell this and get around it ? nah course not!

but its disappointing to say it was a bit exaggerated, as this would be one if its main selling points =,(
i think ill still get one though XD f*** knows why :S


----------



## shaunj66 (May 19, 2010)

I'm not defending the Supercard team or anything but I don't think that Anti-AP feature is actually implemented yet... Along with all the other things...


----------



## NDStemp (May 19, 2010)

Aws, I was looking forward to this and I come back to school and hear it has an AP? ;[

Time to keep playing the Japanese version I guess.


----------



## Normmatt (May 19, 2010)

Working on my current build of akaio


----------



## Lookie401 (May 19, 2010)

Heh, ripping the rom apart they use "We Are the Champions" as the karaoke example (would share it if allow).

And I got used to Japanese Babara voice that listening to English Babara just sound weird. lol


----------



## L551 (May 19, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Working on my current build of akaio



Norm, you're such a tease with all these quick fixes in the beta build, but we regular users have to wait forever for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope to go back to the days of quick loader updates.


----------



## devilworld (May 19, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Working on my current build of akaio




would this be your own private build ?


----------



## Rayder (May 19, 2010)

I read somewhere on the TC forums that suggested the save file may need an ID code injected into it to work.  Something about how it detects piracy and prevents online song DL's, etc......a fake code can make the game work on a flashcart, but it won't go online.  It went on to say something about the injected ID code was the hotfix on the (J) version until flashcart teams updated their firmware.

So I guess some kind of ID code needs to be injected into an 8MB save file to at least get it to run on our flashcarts.(?)

I don't know....just repeating what I read that may be relevant to our current situation.....


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Heh, ripping the rom apart they use "We Are the Champions" as the karaoke example (would share it if allow).
> 
> And I got used to Japanese Babara voice that listening to English Babara just sound weird. lol



I don't suppose you would be able to extract the bdxes of the new songs, would you?


----------



## geoflcl (May 19, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Working on my current build of akaio



Oh, you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to see you're on top of things, Norm!


----------



## devilworld (May 19, 2010)

just a bit off topic 
i hope this isnt going to be the start of all the new releases coming out, not working on ANY cart and then waiting for the eventual fix, then the eventual update :S

first the elections lol, now this, dammn
cant complain though, is two days before release


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 19, 2010)

FWNED = Fucking Owned


and yes. supercard has lots of leeway to work with now...or damn them for false advertisement ._<


on topic -

so this does not work on ANY flashcart what so ever!? D ;


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> just a bit off topic
> i hope this isnt going to be the start of all the new releases coming out, not working on ANY cart and then waiting for the eventual fix, then the eventual update :S
> 
> first the elections lol, now this, dammn
> cant complain though, is two days before release



This game has a truckload of AP though, most of which was never cracked in the Japanese version and will probably not be cracked in this version (the stuff that prevents you from downloading from Wi-Fi. The game itself will run fine once someone bypasses the booting AP)


----------



## basher11 (May 19, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> devilworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even if it is fixed and we still can't use wifi to DL the songs, we can still use that mega pack around 2 pages back for songs


----------



## Gnargle (May 19, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> FWNED = Fucking Owned
> 
> 
> and yes. supercard has lots of leeway to work with now...or damn them for false advertisement ._<
> ...


Actually, not many people have confirmed/denied it working, but from what I gather it's not working on AKAIO, SCDS1 or 2, G6DS Real (and probably therefore M3DS Real) and probably others I've missed.


----------



## geoflcl (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, curse Ninty's Wifi AP.  In a stroke of genius, they've devised a working AP that has stood the test of time.

Scary, really.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 19, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Lookie401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't do. The tool I'm using only extract the content in the sound.dat (or in-game music like the title screen, menus, jingles, sfx, stream audio, etc.)

I remember there was a tool for the Japanese version to extract the song but I don't remember where was it. @[email protected]


----------



## Goli (May 19, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Yeah, curse Ninty's Wifi AP.  In a stroke of genius, they've devised a working AP that has stood the test of time.
> 
> Scary, really.


You know, my non-pirating side wishes Nintendo'd put some real tough AP on every Wii/DS game so they'd force me to buy their games.


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Mega Pack I made is far from complete, it's a mere fraction of what the Japanese users have created, but they password protect all of their bdx files so it's a pain in the ass to get some. Plus there's tons I never bothered to get in the first place due to being unfamiliar with the game/anime/band they're from. Everything in there is stuff I either actively searched for or something someone just dropped into my lap.
Plus we don't even know yet if they'll even work with JWTB. I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo intentionally disabled bdx functionality. I already sent an email to Yasu (the creator of BDX Tool, Among other things) about it, but I don't know if he'll respond or be willing to address any issues that may come up.


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean to extract the Japanese pack-in songs? Oh god, I'd kill to have Konayuki with an English title so I don't have to hunt for it in the mess of moon runes in DBBDX (I have a BDX of Konayuki but it totally blows in comparison to the one packed in).


----------



## Alato (May 19, 2010)

.. Wait, Daigasso in English? :0

HELL, IT'S ABOUT TIME.


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

Alato said:
			
		

> .. Wait, Daigasso in English? :0
> 
> HELL, IT'S ABOUT TIME.



You didn't even know it was coming out? XD


----------



## Gnargle (May 19, 2010)

89 members reading.
Well, seems like everyone wants Band Bros fixed.
G6DS users, meanwhile, still can't use HG and SS without patching the ROM twice in a certain order on the night of a new moon.
And it _still_ crashes.
Looking forward to JWTB though!


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> 89 members reading.
> Well, seems like everyone wants Band Bros fixed.
> G6DS users, meanwhile, still can't use HG and SS without patching the ROM twice in a certain order on the night of a new moon.
> And it _still_ crashes.
> Looking forward to JWTB though!



I'm quite glad that everyone seems interested in this game. I've only been spamming just about every forum under the sun for the last month, telling people all about this game XD
It really is an amazing game, and for those of you who haven't played the Japanese version before, you're in for a real treat.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 19, 2010)

years ago, Nintendo Power Mentioned about Jam With the Band being localized to North America...it was a no show at E3 (back then when the ESA wasn't such fucking secretive cunts who would actually LET people see what they we're working on)

after the no show it was forgotten...


----------



## Gnargle (May 19, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Played the original extensively, the wait while DX was cracked was agonising. When it finally worked I _adored_ it.
And then my cart wiped and I couldn't be bothered with all the patches and translations I used.


----------



## Rubedo (May 19, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> years ago, Nintendo Power Mentioned about Jam With the Band being localized to North America...it was a no show at E3 (back then when the ESA wasn't such fucking secretive cunts who would actually LET people see what they we're working on)
> 
> after the no show it was forgotten...



This isn't the same game.
That was Daigasso! Band Brothers (2005). THIS Jam With the Band is based on Daigasso! Band Brothers DX (2008), a much improved sequel.
But maybe we'll see a US version at E3


----------



## geoflcl (May 20, 2010)

I'm totally stoked to mess around with the music creation portion of this game.  Never nailed it in the original, on account of the language barrier...


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait... patches and translations? For DX?


----------



## Gnargle (May 20, 2010)

There were definitely patches, I had it working on my cart before a firmware update.
I think there was a translation, could be wrong though.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 20, 2010)

there is a translation...for the ORIGINAL JAPANESE  one


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 20, 2010)

wonder if works on supercard two

anyone?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 20, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> wonder if works on supercard two
> 
> anyone?





nope...your anti-anti-piracy didn't save you.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 20, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



another feature with problems


----------



## basher11 (May 20, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> another feature with problems



they probably haven't implemented that yet.


----------



## geoflcl (May 20, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I deem this Quote of the Day.

But, yeah, I guess it's a possibility that they haven't implemented it, on second thought.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 20, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Main feature list for SuperCard DSTWO: 
1. RealTime Functions: RealTime Save(Enhanced, 3D game more stable), RealTime Game Guide(txt, bmp) & RealTime Cheat. (More stable, more easy to use, cheat code compatible with popular cheat file) 
2. Multi Saves (Up to 4 slots), Easy to backup and restore saves. 
3. New exclusive feature. Free Cheat function. During game play will allow you to search for and enable various cheats and hacks, such as modifying or even locking your characters health. 
4. Unlimited MicroSD storage space support. SDHC support. FAT or FAT32. 
5. Multiple languages (English, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese, French, Italian, Korean, Japanese, Spanish) 
6. Built-in GBA Emulator. More Emulator will be developed on schedule. Such as SNES. 
7. Hotkey user-defined. 
8. New Hardware Control Action Slow Motion (Up to 4 levels). 
9. File Management System (Copy, Paste, Cut and Delete, long file name support). 
10. eBook (BMP, JPEG, JPG, PNG, TIF, GIF, TXT, PDF). 
11. New exclusive feature. Intelligent clean mode, automatically detect memory card speed and save type. 
12. New exclusive feature. Hardware defence DS Anti Piracy. No Patch needed. 


thats from there sites
looks like it should be working


----------



## Spikey (May 20, 2010)

The problem with the SCDS2's AP protection is that it's AP protection. If this game is anything like the last one, the saves are all given unique IDs that the game won't boot without, and after it does boot, it's required to access the wifi song "shop"(can't think of a better term for it. while no money is exchanged, you technically are shopping for these songs as there is a limited amount of songs you are allowed to grab from there, and you aren't allowed to undo this download). The Japanese version once working booted and could access the WiFi shop for a limited amount of time before Nintendo finally blocked it.


----------



## devilworld (May 20, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> The problem with the SCDS2's AP protection is that it's AP protection. If this game is anything like the last one, the saves are all given unique IDs that the game won't boot without, and after it does boot, it's required to access the wifi song "shop"(can't think of a better term for it. while no money is exchanged, you technically are shopping for these songs as there is a limited amount of songs you are allowed to grab from there, and you aren't allowed to undo this download). The Japanese version once working booted and could access the WiFi shop for a limited amount of time before Nintendo finally blocked it.



this is what i was getting at, possibly not working because of the save problem *cough*Dementium 2*cough*, and POSSIBLY not AP.
so this could be a black sheep for the DSTWO, and not to get worried about the A_AP not working


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 20, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> BlueSword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would the 50+ songs not work with a flash cart? The DLC for every other game I've tried on my Acekard works fine.


----------



## elixirdream (May 20, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> Spikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was told that the dementium 2 issue was indeed AP and it was similar to those old AP we usually have


----------



## Spikey (May 20, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem would stem from the fact that these were made for the Japanese version of the game, which might have differences with how the song files work compared to the European version. In the end, I'm sure it will be possible for someone to make a converter in such an event.


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically, every copy of the game has an ID.
Dumped carts share the same ID.
If two games have the same ID and different save file data (like one having a download song that the other doesn't have), it detects that they're pirating and bans the ID from Wi-Fi.
If you try and use an ID that Nintendo's server's don't recognize, it won't allow you to access Wi-Fi.

Basically it blocks you on both sides.


----------



## devilworld (May 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> devilworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 well i haven't got dollar for the DSTWO at the moment anyways, i guess wishful thinking right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well i guess were all gonna be patiently awaiting for a fix/update
still cant test it yet myself (on wood) as the DS is in use by the girlfriend >,< lol


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 20, 2010)

Daigasso localization?


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> Daigasso localization?



Yes.


----------



## NDStemp (May 20, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> Daigasso localization?



Yes, it is.

Edit: I was too slow. ;o


----------



## basher11 (May 20, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> still cant test it yet myself (on wood)



doesn't work on wood


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 20, 2010)

Cool. Been waiting for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't wait for the akaio update to make this work. Keep up the good work normatt, you're awesome.


----------



## devilworld (May 20, 2010)

@ Basher11 

cheers dude, shes been playing platinum for HOURS!!! while i whatch B4C (bowling for columbine)

@Leamonde.Halcyon

OMG LOVING YOUR PROFILE PIC XD THE MISSINGNO LOOL
and i agree for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didn't realize normatt worked on it, saw "former AKAIO **thingy**" and didnt realise =(


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 20, 2010)

Haha thanks devilworld


----------



## devilworld (May 20, 2010)

fair enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i never see the point in complaining, never gets anything done faster, but am always appreciative of the work that others have done for the DS over the past few years.he already commented how he has got it working so we know its being handled or more as in has been handled by a pro (Y) ^___^

and on the A. of missingno, i always thought if you caught one it ended up buggering up the game ??
oh god the surfing up and down of that isle just for lots of rare candies, damn that was good old un-hassled times
im outa here for nows, its nearly 2am


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 20, 2010)

It did bug the game usually but I never had any friends in my area that played pokemon so it was a "just for me" game so I never cared about the bugs. Glitch town was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic: Is the packed in song set the same as the Japanese version?


----------



## GH0ST (May 20, 2010)

Rayder you refered to :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The problem we had with the original Band Brothers game, and probably still persists with this updated release, is that each original game cartridge is shipped containing a unique ID code pre-programmed into the game's save data. This ID is queried by Nintendo's servers and is probably used to keep track of how many songs you've downloaded etc. Originally when the first Band Brothers was released, we added some code to CycloDS Evolution to create a fake ID for use with the download server, and this worked for some time, allowing people to download songs. It seems that at some point Nintendo has modified their server to check that the supplied ID is actually valid, meaning a randomly generated fake ID will no longer work. Seeing as we have no way to generate legitimate ID's, its unlikely this issue will ever be resolved and we will not be looking into it. If you want to download songs then you will need to do it with your original cartridge.
> 
> The sav is easy to fix but it had nothing to do with the AP. So far  ... fixed.
> 
> ...



it is from DSTWO so called Anti piracy page ... learn to read... search to learn


----------



## DJPlace (May 20, 2010)

i searched but... no fix for cyclo ds users yet?


----------



## elixirdream (May 20, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i searched but... no fix for cyclo ds users yet?



the game just came out so you have to wait for a while


----------



## JoyConG (May 20, 2010)

Oh, cool.. Digasso came to us


----------



## DJPlace (May 20, 2010)

damn back to red dead then...


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> It did bug the game usually but I never had any friends in my area that played pokemon so it was a "just for me" game so I never cared about the bugs. Glitch town was fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. The classical remixes are in both versions, but the Japanese version has 5 J-Pop songs and this has 25-ish pop/rock and video game songs, but at the cost of the fact that the Japanese version lets you download 100 songs wheras the Euro version only lets you get 50.


----------



## silly_z45 (May 20, 2010)

i think euro gets less downloads form the store because music rights costs is ridiculous compared to Japan, so for what Nintendo are paying gets them less than the japanese industry.


shouldn't matter as when someone makes a bdx save for the euro version number of downloads won't matter..just your library will be 150 instead of 200.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 20, 2010)

Ah ok then. That's a shame about the DL limit but I suppose it can be gotten around by having multiple save files like many did with the japanese version.


----------



## Jemlee (May 20, 2010)

WHAT??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




daigasso?????/ translated?????

please tell me that it hasn't been translated b4... otherwise i look weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but seriously?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EPIC!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Rubedo said:
			
		

> BlueSword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



creds to you Normatt take your time. Arwingnet applouds you.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 20, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> D34DL1N3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't buy that at all. What if the rental place has only one copy, and all the people who rent it download different content from wi-fi? They all get banned? Or if more than one person in the household has a DS, they all have to buy their own copy or else get banned? I really don't think so. There is no DS wi-fi banning from the use of dumped carts.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (May 20, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> I don't buy that at all. What if the rental place has only one copy, and all the people who rent it download different content from wi-fi? They all get banned? Or if more than one person in the household has a DS, they all have to buy their own copy or else get banned? I really don't think so. There is no DS wi-fi banning from the use of dumped carts.



Q - What if the rental place has only one copy, and all the people who rent it download different content from wi-fi?
A - They will either add more music to the existing save file in the card or create a new save that will have the same ID as the previous. So no problems here.

Q - Or if more than one person in the household has a DS, they all have to buy their own copy or else get banned?
A - No, the game card is unic and that's what is important, not the number of DS's that uses it. Those people will never be able to use it at the same time and that's what happen with flashcards.

EDIT: Just want to add that it is just my vision of the problem, don't want to start an argument.


----------



## Raika (May 20, 2010)

Ehh... I was waiting for this but I forgot about it over time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll just download this and fiddle around with the settings on my DSONE... Which I guess won't work. I'll just give it a go.
Meh, as expected. Black screen on boot. No way around it for the DSONE for now...


----------



## Lord Toon (May 20, 2010)

Doesn't work with EDGE v1.10 (Just black screens)//


----------



## squall23 (May 20, 2010)

I hope whoever made the degausser tool (I remember it being someone from gbatemp) updates it so it will work with an English save........ after we beat the AP lol.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 20, 2010)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> D34DL1N3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no argument at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just don't think a wi-fi ban would happen. If that was the case, why haven't I been banned for downloading DLC for any other DS game on my cart?
I dunno, maybe I'm not understanding something about this specific title.


----------



## Social0 (May 20, 2010)

Nintendo & wifiban? Not likely...


----------



## shadowmanwkp (May 20, 2010)

Dunno if it has been said before because it is quite obvious that they did, but the game doesn't work on no$gba or DeSmuME. On no$ you get a double black screen and on DeSmuME the emulator shuts itself down.

No$gba version: 2.6
DeSmuMe version: 0.9.5 (a new version is out, but I doubt it fixes the game, because it hasn't fixed warioware DIY)


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (May 20, 2010)

I hope the AP goes away soon... I wanna play the game like the, 46,853 of you guys.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> you can make use of THOUSANDS of songs created for the Japanese version of the game.



How ?


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

eL_sHanOa said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Are you that dumb?
Anyway, for everyone saying that they "can't possibly have a Wi-Fi ban", well, they do, period.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2010)

uh-oh didnt know that.


----------



## elixirdream (May 20, 2010)

It is FIXED on SCDS2

http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-6059-1-1.html

Tested and confirmed it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am in the game!!!

i'm barbara the bat


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2010)

'sigh' i wish i have SCDS2
well im still waiting for the crack.

Hey Elixir,did you try the megapack ?


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 20, 2010)

Wow, that's fast. I hope the other karts will release firmware updates soon.


----------



## EyeZ (May 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> It is FIXED on SCDS2
> 
> http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-6059-1-1.html
> 
> ...



N1 mate...working here, thank you


----------



## elixirdream (May 20, 2010)

eL_sHanOa said:
			
		

> 'sigh' i wish i have SCDS2
> well im still waiting for the crack.
> 
> Hey Elixir,did you try the megapack ?



will test it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




megapack = download right?
once you had downloaded the song will not be able to delete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok, brb


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> eL_sHanOa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, be carefull there they say that you can possibly get a wifi-ban.


----------



## elixirdream (May 20, 2010)

hahahaah
no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't play the game

EDIT: i could retrieve the song list but i get a communication error 31111


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2010)

ok, thanks for trying.
can you create songs with it ?


----------



## elixirdream (May 20, 2010)

eL_sHanOa said:
			
		

> ok, thanks for trying.
> can you create songs with it ?



i think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was able to create song then it autosaves
after that i went to the playlist and its there

EDIT: now testing whether the game actually SAVES or NOT

*EDIT2: it seems like the game doesn't save.. i finished the tutorial.. made 1 song, performed 2 gigs and in pro level! after restart i have to go through the tutorial*! Thank god all processes are save via RTS


----------



## Guile589 (May 20, 2010)

There is also a patch for scds1. You can play the game fine but... there is another kind of AP becose of which you can play only one song


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

According to the user MetaKirby on GameFAQs, this is what DLC is up so far. 

I'm Not In Love
The Greatest Love Of All
We Didn't Start The Fire
VARIATION 1 // GOLDBER-VAR...
TRIOSONATE NR. 1 IN ES-DUR...
TOCCATE IN D-DUR. BWV 912
PARTITA NR. 1 IN B-DUR. BW...
ITALIENISCHES KONZERT IN F...
INVENTION 1 IN C-DUR BWV...
KLEINE FUGE IN G-MOLL. BWV...
ENGLISCHE SUITE NR. 2 IN A...
Highway Star
Saturday Night
Daydream Believer
Don't Stop Me Now
Elisa
Mademoiselle Chante le Blu...
Geile Zeit
Teenage Dirtbag
Over The Rainbow
Fallin'
All The Small Things
Tubthumping
Slave to Love
Mercy Mercy Me
Get Down On It
De Do Do Do De Da Da Da
Sweat (A La La La Long)
Running Up That Hill
The Power Of Love
Personal Jesus
I'll Be There
Cosmic Girl
Celebration
Breaking the Law
The Wild Boys
Santa Claus Is Coming To Town
Rio
Morning Has Broken
Master and Servant
Lemon Tree
The House of the Rising Sun
Enjoy the Silence
Easy
Valerie
Poison Arrow
Uptown Girl
The Magnificent Seven
Piano Man
Love Shack
We Will Rock You
She Drives Me Crazy
Heartbreak Hotel

If anyone has a slot 2 card and an actual copy of the game and is able to get any DLC, please send me your save files so I can try to extract the songs so others can use them.


----------



## Krazplay (May 20, 2010)

Guile589 said:
			
		

> There is also a patch for scds1. You can play the game fine but... there is another kind of AP becose of which you can play only one song


Yes, the SCDS1 one don't seem to get rid of all the AP, you better love Aura Lee Music Box ^-^"
Saving do work, can't download songs for now : no error message, it never connect to Nintendo server, in jap version you got an error message when the game was banned, so I guess servers are just not up yet.


----------



## devilworld (May 20, 2010)

hmm to the servers being down?, the game doesn't get released till tomorrow, remember all the people playing halo and gears of war weeks before it came out and also playing it online ? hmm be careful with trying to connect before tomorrow

and the DS has a MAC address right, so it is possible to get bans i would suppose :S

also, i should be able to buy this maybe next week, and if i do/can, id gladly help with ripping of the tracks, as i have 2 slot 2 karts. it would be down to money though


----------



## silly_z45 (May 20, 2010)

with the jap one were we ever able to go onto wifi?


if there are kind rich people on gbatemp, you guys should get together and between everyone acquire all the dlc and dump for the community!!


----------



## Guile589 (May 20, 2010)

silly_z45 said:
			
		

> with the jap one were we ever able to go onto wifi?
> 
> 
> if there are kind rich people on gbatemp, you guys should get together and between everyone acquire all the dlc and dump for the community!!



CycloDS could go onto wifi with daigasso if I remember corectly.


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> hmm to the servers being down?, the game doesn't get released till tomorrow, remember all the people playing halo and gears of war weeks before it came out and also playing it online ? hmm be careful with trying to connect before tomorrow
> 
> and the DS has a MAC address right, so it is possible to get bans i would suppose :S
> 
> ...



Like I said, we can view the songs, but cannot download.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 20, 2010)

Has someone already found a fix for Ak2i? I'm just wondering. ^^


----------



## devilworld (May 20, 2010)

@DieForIt

nope not as yet, im waiting on an AK2i fix as well or Wood
normatt has got it working though for his AKAIO firmware ^__^
just keep your fingers crossed (Y)


----------



## Smartpal (May 20, 2010)

Go Normatt! =D


----------



## thedicemaster (May 20, 2010)

tried some random stuff.
not doing well, although i did encounter something freaky.

if you replace the JWTB ARM7.bin with the one from DBBDX the game throws the DS in standby.


----------



## Krazplay (May 20, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> hmm to the servers being down?, the game doesn't get released till tomorrow, remember all the people playing halo and gears of war weeks before it came out and also playing it online ? hmm be careful with trying to connect before tomorrow
> 
> and the DS has a MAC address right, so it is possible to get bans i would suppose :S
> Servers are often up before the official release (at least on DS/Wii), so I gave it a try
> ...


I checked, those DLC songs were in fact announced in Nintendo magazine, so that's mean the servers are really not up yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as I know, each copy of the game has an unique ID, you could download songs with the Japanese version if you grabbed the dump not too slowly.
Obviously the ID must have been banned because multiple people downloaded songs at the same time and/or because it far exceeded the 100 songs limit (I remember downloading 6 or 7 songs myself ^-^")


----------



## devilworld (May 20, 2010)

well song wise, we should be all cool, all we need is for one person to be able to get the real downloads on an original cart, copy off thier massive save XD, find out if it can be opened up and the songs extracted, then put in with our dumped version of the game.

yet again all down to time and probably money

im hoping there'll be fixes by perhaps monday ? with time being able to be spent on getting it to work


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> well song wise, we should be all cool, all we need is for one person to be able to get the real downloads on an original cart, copy off thier massive save XD, find out if it can be opened up and the songs extracted, then put in with our dumped version of the game.
> 
> yet again all down to time and probably money
> 
> im hoping there'll be fixes by perhaps monday ? with time being able to be spent on getting it to work



And don't forget that even if we don't get many/any of the Wi-Fi songs, we still have a whole mess of songs in the BDX Mega Pack


----------



## devilworld (May 20, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> devilworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when this gets working, hopefully well be able to blow i wide open and put the songs in


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 20, 2010)

might actually import this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now that there is a reason

IT'S ENGLISH


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> might actually import this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was always a reason to import it, it's an awesome game


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 20, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eh. the language barrier was the factor


----------



## katsuce (May 20, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait , what ?

how can the language barrier be a problem in a musical game ?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 20, 2010)

katsuce said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the lyrics? lol dunno


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

katsuce said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lots and lots of menus, the music creator being entirely in Japanese, the song and instrument names being in Japanese, the Wi-Fi  song list being in Japanese. It's not an easy game to navigate through without a lot of memorization. The gameplay itself is, of course, easy to play with no Japanese knowledge though.


----------



## OuTee (May 20, 2010)

Does it work on R4 wood?


----------



## Pliskron (May 20, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck adding BDX songs? I'm not having any luck with degausser or bdxtool.


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any luck adding BDX songs? I'm not having any luck with degausser or bdxtool.



I'm still unable to play it on my card, but it's very likely that Nintendo changed the location of the BDX chunk (where the songs are stored) to prevent BDXtool/Degausser from working, in which case we'll have to wait for a new version of the programs. Otherwise, it could be as simple as a new form of AP that could be fixed with a firmware update.

Are you able to save and load data normally?


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

I tried it on R4 Wood. All I got was double black screen.

No$GBA, even with No$zoomer, gets double black screen too.

If R4 wood can't play it, then I don't know how any of you other people got it to work.........
So seriously, this isn't cool and should have already been fixed.


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> I tried it on R4 Wood. All I got was double black screen.
> 
> No$GBA, even with No$zoomer, gets double black screen too.
> 
> ...



Chill out and wait. I've got it worse than most of you. I'm not even allowed to report that it doesn't work to Team Cyclops until the game is officially out or else I'll be banned


----------



## devilworld (May 20, 2010)

quickly off topic, looks like new POP DS game also has more AP and that the DSTWO isnt playing that either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looks like weve got fun times ahead >,


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Chill out and wait.



Chill out and wait? But i've been waiting YEARS for a fricken English version of Daigasso! I think i've waited long enough for it.... I've been waiting almost longer than i've been waiting for Bob's Game. Give that a little time to dance in your head. It means that I REFUSE TO WAIT ANY LONGER THAN I HAVE TO. I HAVE THE ROM. THIS MEANS IT SHOULD WORK. I'M NOT WAITING FOR ANY FUCKING FIX, BECAUSE IT SHOULD WORK. 


Have a nice day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and by the way, if it's not fixed in 7 hours, I will be expecting someone to have taken all the shit from JwtB and made a patch for it to go into DBBDX.

EDIT: I'm such a bitch. Though today it's because of this and because there's nothing to freakin' do.


----------



## Jei (May 20, 2010)

*snip

I did try Daigasso myself before but couldn`t get much from the mechanics of the game, so I`ve also been waiting for an english version, but I`m not bitching around just because I want it as much as everyone else does, so chill your goddamn ass down and wait, will ya?


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

Jei said:
			
		

> wait


You don't understand. Waiting is for the fools who didn't know about Daigasso until a week ago.
Waiting is NOT for those who have been waiting since Jam with the Band was first announced.

Seriously. R4 Wood works with everything. The ROM must be a bad dump. Anyone know if there's a dump by Bahamut or Xenophobia or something? All I can find are EXiMiUS dumps.


----------



## da_rula (May 20, 2010)

Seriously. A GOOD game (and this one IS a good one!) should be bought and not be pirated...


----------



## Krestent (May 20, 2010)

*snip
Wood R4 doesn't work with PoP, does it?  Don't act like Wood is god.



			
				da_rula said:
			
		

> Seriously. A GOOD game (and this one IS a good one!) should be bought and not be pirated...


What about us here in the US?


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> Wood R4 doesn't work with PoP, does it?  Don't act like Wood is god.



PoP games on DS aren't that great anyway. I was talking about good games.


----------



## Aeilos (May 20, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> *snip
> Wood R4 doesn't work with PoP, does it?  Don't act like Wood is god.
> 
> 
> ...


You import.


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

Aeilos said:
			
		

> You import.



Importing games ups the price like $10. 

Most people would rather pay the price advertised in stores or pay nothing at all than pay an extra $10 to import it.


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

da_rula said:
			
		

> Seriously. A GOOD game (and this one IS a good one!) should be bought and not be pirated...



I say that only allowing you 50 download songs that you can never edit or delete no matter what is plenty reason to pirate it.
Especially since the Japanese version had 100.


----------



## VenomTSH (May 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Gordinio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opinion =/= fact. Just because you don't like them, doesn't mean there aren't people who think they're good.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 20, 2010)

Aeilos said:
			
		

> Gordinio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would love to buy games and support the companies that deserve it but I honestly don't have the money. My DS is and original DS Phat that I bought when it first came out and I'd been saving for it from my babysitting money for a while. My flash cart was a gift. I don't babysit anymore since we moved years ago and I can't afford to buy games like ever. I treat all my electronics and game systems like glass because we cannot afford to replace them. We get a little desperate just getting replacement parts for things. I've been living with a dying ribbon cable in my DS for a couple months now :/ Not everyone can afford to import or even buy normally. 

On topic, the song lineup looks pretty good and I do hope we'll be able to use some of the songs made for the J version.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2010)

*This isn't a piracy debate topic. Stop acting like it is.*

This a thread about either the gameplay itself, fixing the game, info on the game, or questions about the game. Not about whatever the fuck you're talking about at the moment.

So get on topic ladies.


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *This isn't a piracy debate topic. Stop acting like it is.*


Hasn't almost every release thread turned into a piracy debate topic?


----------



## geoflcl (May 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> So get on topic ladies.



_So,_ how 'bout that Barbara the Bat?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The game'll be patched soon.  I highly doubt the dumpers are lounging around when the whole DS scene is making waves about this game.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (May 20, 2010)

Fair enough. I just hate preachers.

Getting myself back on topic here, I'm looking forward to playing with the song creator. Is the song lineup the only thing that's been changed in the localization?


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

But anyway... Yeah, I hope it will be the total opposite of the errcode=-4 bomb, where the only flashcarts that could play games that got that were the Acekard for like EVER......


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You clearly haven't read many release topics if you feel this is the case. And if you're trying to support why piracy should be debated here, you're reasoning is awful.

Anyway, on topic, I've heard a lot of good about the game (the Japanese one at least). Looks like a really neat rhythm/creation game. Once AKAIO is updated I'll make sure to play this, provided I have the time.


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Fair enough. I just hate preachers.
> 
> Getting myself back on topic here, I'm looking forward to playing with the song creator. Is the song lineup the only thing that's been changed in the localization?



As far as I know, the only other changes are:
- Multiple languages
- Barbara has a new voice
- One of the other two characters got renamed or something
- 50 download slots instead of 100


----------



## Inunah (May 20, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Fair enough. I just hate preachers.
> 
> Getting myself back on topic here, I'm looking forward to playing with the song creator. Is the song lineup the only thing that's been changed in the localization?


Nah, there's also a 'radio' function that uses the songs you've put into your game. They might have changed the spoken dialogue there (it wasn't text they used. They used actual voice for the 'radio' function)...

But until someone fixes the game or someone with the actual cart comes on here and tells us what's changed from the Japanese version... We'll probably never know.


----------



## Pliskron (May 20, 2010)

This is horrible. I can only get one song on this game. So is it true that we're blocked from wifi if we're using a game card. I'm sticking to the j version for now.


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> This is horrible. I can only get one song on this game. So is it true that we're blocked from wifi if we're using a game card. I'm sticking to the j version for now.



Wait for the AP to be fully cracked, god.


----------



## Pliskron (May 20, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That what I'm doing dick. I'm going back to the J version. What! Can't you read?


----------



## worlok375 (May 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shi shi shi. Your edit seems kind of out of place considering that's how you always are when something doesn't work on your r4.


----------



## PrincessPeach (May 20, 2010)

At least a fully working importer would be nice for the (E) version. As I bought it today. And only 50 songs in a lifetime for an ever changing list? feel kinda cheated.

FYI: Next to the 50 download songs, the game can save 100 self created and 100 traded songs, giving a total of 200 (The J version had 231, if I'm not mistaken).

Also, the servers are up and the game is released, how is the fix for cyclo coming? DSi lacks some serious GBA slots.


----------



## Pliskron (May 20, 2010)

I have the gba song expansion but I can't test untill the M3 real gets an update since that is one of the few cards that support gba union.


----------



## Rubedo (May 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The GBA Expansion is for DBB, not DBBDX and as such will NOT work with JWTB no matter what you do.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 21, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> oh snap, smoke on the water!


Same reaction there.


----------



## DJPlace (May 21, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rouge the bat is hotter. heh heh heh.

well has i said i'm waiting for a fix for cyclon ds users. so i'll put my money in my mouth and say monday or tuesday.


----------



## Rubedo (May 21, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeeww they're both gross.


----------



## JackSakamoto (May 21, 2010)

And for EZ flash Vi ?

Edit :No,of course...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

Well, two black screens from my good ol' Evo, guess I should kick back with Blue Dragon and Monster Racers while I wait for this to get cracked. That's what I love about my Cyclo. Since I have a total of 11GB between my 3 cards, it doesn't really matter if one game isn't working. I've always got about 50 more to kill time with


----------



## Gnargle (May 21, 2010)

Any news on this? The thread hasn't been posted in for hours...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Any news on this? The thread hasn't been posted in for hours...



If there's news it would've been posted.

It probably just needs a firmware update which is probably in the works. When it's released, it's released.


----------



## OuTee (May 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It probably just needs a firmware update which is probably in the works. When it's released, it's released.


Jup! We only have to be patient!


----------



## haflore (May 21, 2010)

Nice! 
I was going to play the Japanese one, but then this was announced and I decided to wait.


----------



## Inunah (May 21, 2010)

Gah, I've been trying to listen to DBBDX radio thing, but every time the chick speaks Japanese I press the next button because I want her to speak english.

Any news on a patch now?


----------



## Skizzo (May 21, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> HiroshiYamauchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing you, I'd have to go with that last choice.


----------



## YayMii (May 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has already been fixed (for Acekard), but it seems Normmatt wants to keep it for himself right now.


----------



## Inunah (May 21, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bastard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL JK. Or am I?


----------



## DJPlace (May 22, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


normatt a fuckfart. i meet him in chat enrough said.


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good enough for me. Now who wants to go tell him he can't keep the fix forever?


----------



## worlok375 (May 22, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh but he can keep it forever...it's just that's he's nice and hopefully won't.

Edit: A TD edited my post...but I don't think he did anything...
Edit2: Oh nevermind.


----------



## Opium (May 22, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about you don't go around insulting Normmatt? He's done a tremendous amount of work for the Acekard. The card wouldn't be anywhere near as good if he and the rest of the akaio team did not put the work in.

There's still a bug or two in the new firmware and Normmatt is a perfectionist, just be grateful you get firmware that is practically bug free.


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there is that..... And we don't see him going "Oh, look, *such and such game* works on my Acekard, fuck you, I'm not letting you play".


----------



## YayMii (May 22, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you do, you might be the most hated person on GBAtemp.

GOD DAMN IT, SHUT THE FUCK UP OR NORMMATT WILL ABANDON AKAIO.


----------



## Yuan (May 22, 2010)

People are really ungrateful.


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> People are really ungrateful.


Quite.

That being said, Blah. I'm tired of waiting. I'm just gonna go play Boktai or something.


----------



## YayMii (May 22, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not SMG2?


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't have that. And if I mod my Wii for pirating stuff, there will be no chance I could ever get the Xbox 360 when I move out instead.


----------



## Raika (May 22, 2010)

Ahh... I just browsed through the SCDSONE forums, and it seems that the old patch for this game (which allows you to only play one song and not save) has been updated! Time to go test it.


----------



## devilworld (May 22, 2010)

well as we know normatt has been hard at work, i wander how the yellow wood goblin is doing?
and im not sure if YWG and normatt work together??? like do they share thier work together and help each other out?
or would that not work with case of AK to R4?
well im still happy to wait, i remember all the hype to the orginal diagasso, and i swear their were scratch decks when i first stumbled upon the game, i sort of learn't about it when i found out about Ontamarama ^___^ but couldn't cope with the text in another language (DBB) so yea, will pray someone does fix it


----------



## Krazplay (May 22, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Ahh... I just browsed through the SCDSONE forums, and it seems that the old patch for this game (which allows you to only play one song and not save) has been updated! Time to go test it.


You must have misread something, there's a new OES for SCDStwo that should solve the save problem, but nothing new for the SCDSOne, unfortunately.
At least we will be expert of Aura Lee's Music Box when a true patch is released ^-^


----------



## Raika (May 22, 2010)

Krazplay said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the "update" for the SCDSONE was useless after all, the admin's post confused me, since he edited his post in his patch thread.


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

Krazplay said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I read "Aura Lee", I thought it said "Analee". You know, like the name Quagmire gave his daughter. XD
I still ROFLMAO when I hear that name. Especially the nickname version.

But anyway... On topic....
What IS Aura Lee's Music Box?


----------



## Rubedo (May 22, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Krazplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDrj5faA7ds
It's an old public domain song. It's a remix of that song to sound like a music box.


----------



## JackDeeEss (May 22, 2010)

Now to wait for Normatt to release the new fix.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 22, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50! slots!?

what the fuck did us English speakers do to deserve 50 less download slots!?


----------



## JackDeeEss (May 22, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be something to do with Europe having more pirates than Japan, 
so nintendo are taking it out on us? Just my theory.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 22, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Lookie401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I figure out how to extract them (all manually of course)!
I tried it out on "Nada Sousou" and it works fine so far (editing, saving, playing, etc).

I will try more soon and see if this can be apply to Jam with the Band too. *cross finger*


----------



## Blaze163 (May 22, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> 50! slots!?
> 
> what the fuck did us English speakers do to deserve 50 less download slots!?



Could be worse. Right now my game has zero download slots. Or indeeed any interactivity whatsoever since all I get is two blank screens.


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be worse than that. We could've got a nuked release with a cracktro that bricks your flash cart upon loading.


----------



## Rubedo (May 22, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful! And yes, please try and extract the others as well.
Do you think you could do this for the original DBB and expansion? We have a few DBB songs that are in that BDX Mega Pack, but it's not even like a quarter of them.


----------



## Jax (May 22, 2010)

God I want to play this so bad. I don't wanna import it because I already bought the JP version. One of the best games for the DS!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Jax said:
			
		

> God I want to play this so bad. I don't wanna import it because I already bought the JP version. One of the best games for the DS!


Amen to that. DBB is incredibly fun, despite its insane difficulty.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 22, 2010)

Okay folks, here's my bdx rips of the in-game songs from "Daigasso! Band Brothers DX" and "Jam with the Band".

Note that if you're going to use JwtB bdx file for DBBDX you need to use bdxtool to insert the song as degausser cannot read it as of this posting.
Also some song title and lyric may contain Japanese letters/characters because DBBDX does not support (don't have) accents in their language library.

Fun fact: Use bdxreplace to replace DBBDX in-game song(s) with your favorite JwtB in-game song(s)! Use this if you want save space on your custom slots and/or you hate those public domain song!

Enjoy!



			
				Rubedo said:
			
		

> Wonderful! And yes, please try and extract the others as well.
> Do you think you could do this for the original DBB and expansion? We have a few DBB songs that are in that BDX Mega Pack, but it's not even like a quarter of them.


I'll take a look into it.


----------



## Archenyte (May 22, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Okay folks, here's my bdx rips of the in-game songs from "Daigasso! Band Brothers DX" and "Jam with the Band".
> 
> Note that if you're going to use JwtB bdx file for DBBDX you need to use bdxtool to insert the song as degausser cannot read it as of this posting.
> Also some song title and lyric may contain Japanese letters/characters because DBBDX does not support (don't have) accents in their language library.
> ...



Thanks for the hint about bdxreplace =) I never knew that existed. This should also be posted in the Daigasso Band Brothers DX thread. Also, you can find a lot of the songs from the original DBB at banbro.moero.info/up/ but the site's acting up right now (only giving a 14byte file instead of 32kb)


----------



## Lookie401 (May 22, 2010)

Here's a quick rip of the original "Daigasso! Band Brothers" in bbs format.
Looks like it's working so far. I haven't test it thoroughly.

I'm having trouble unpacking the expansion pack. If you have any suggestion let me know or else I'll figure out something later.

Again enjoy!


----------



## Rubedo (May 22, 2010)

Oh awesome!
I'll check these out shortly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What's bdxreplace?


----------



## Blaze163 (May 22, 2010)

Am I the only one who checks this every time someone posts and it's bumped up to the front page, just in case it's a patch release?


----------



## Jax (May 22, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who checks this every time someone posts and it's bumped up to the front page, just in case it's a patch release?



You absolutely are not


----------



## Archenyte (May 22, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Oh awesome!
> I'll check these out shortly
> 
> 
> ...



Replaces the built in songs with whatever you want. It's on Yasu's page http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/

@ above. Me too


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

Jax said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There probably won't be a patch release, so I don't always check.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 22, 2010)

From what I hear it's gonna be a firmware update for us Cyclo users. At least until I get my finances in order and get myself a SuperCard DS Two, anyway. I like the idea of a flash card that plays GBA games but doesn't get a dead battery after two days like my busted-ass EZ Flash 3-1 which is now in peices following a disasterous attempt to replace said battery


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I like the idea of a flash card that plays GBA games but doesn't get a dead battery after two days like my busted-ass EZ Flash 3-1 which is now in peices following a disasterous attempt to replace said battery


What? My 3in1 has been working for about 3 months without problems other than the failed attempt to stop a game from being flashed to the NOR. (Turned the system off, temporarily bricked it, two days later I accidentally fixed it by flashing a new game to the NOR while looking through some settings)

Your 3in1 must have been defective or used.


----------



## Rubedo (May 22, 2010)

There seems to be two JWTB versions of Smoke on the Water (not including DBB's) and two versions of We Are The Champions, one of each being incomplete...

I'm going to go through and rename all of the DBB and DX pack in songs (not including the classic remixes from DBBDX since we'll have that in JWTB anyway) and rar it up and post it here and then add it to the BDX Mega Pack (though I won't update the links just yet).

I'll also do the same for the JWTB songs and post them on the Banbro uploader.

Also, Lookie401, I may have figured out a possible solution for getting the expansion songs.
There's a program, not sure exactly what or how to get it, but I've seen it mentioned, where you can replace the DBB pack in songs with the expansion songs. Perhaps you could do that, and then extract them the same way?

Also, does anyone know which one is the Foster Medley and the Athletic Medley?


----------



## Archenyte (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> There seems to be two JWTB versions of Smoke on the Water (not including DBB's) and two versions of We Are The Champions, one of each being incomplete...
> 
> I'm going to go through and rename all of the DBB and DX pack in songs (not including the classic remixes from DBBDX since we'll have that in JWTB anyway) and rar it up and post it here and then add it to the BDX Mega Pack (though I won't update the links just yet).
> 
> ...



The banbro uploader is being buggy right now (if you meant banbro.moero.info/up/) but you could try putting them into the megapack for now. 

I remember using deufeufeu's patches to put in expansion songs for the original DBB. Too bad the site's down and i haven't seen him/her around for a long time.


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Also, some of these DBB bbses are corrupt and there's some here which i have no clue what they are.
I don't think the World Songs medley is here either...
I'll dump what I have here and then maybe someone can fill in the blanks.


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 23, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> From what I hear it's gonna be a firmware update for us Cyclo users.


Means EDGE will get an update after Cyclo, I just have to be patient a little bit more


----------



## Lookie401 (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> There seems to be two JWTB versions of Smoke on the Water (not including DBB's) and two versions of We Are The Champions, one of each being incomplete...There's two version because one set is an example (ie. the first time you play the game it goes through the tutorial) and the other set is the "full"/in-game song that you play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? How are they corrupted? I just try it out an hour ago and plays fine. o.o


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?0nyz2edbc2z
Contains DBB songs that aren't in the BDX Mega Pack that I was able to figure out what they were, as well as the 5 J-Pop pack ins from DBBDX, as well as Haru no Umi which is some classical song or something that isn't in JWTB AFAIK.
Translated into English, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Really? How are they corrupted? I just try it out an hour ago and plays fine. o.o
_

I couldn't load them into BDX Tool. Said "Not a BDX file."


----------



## worlok375 (May 23, 2010)

SCDS2 is fixed now. (all the way) http://gbatemp.net/t228504-scds2-eos-5-22-...p;#entry2853409


----------



## Lookie401 (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I couldn't load them into BDX Tool. Said "Not a BDX file."


Uh, do you have the latest version? I use bdxtool too for bbs and it work just fine.


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can usually use bbses too, I'm not sure what the problem with these were.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 23, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> SCDS2 is fixed now. (all the way) http://gbatemp.net/t228504-scds2-eos-5-22-...p;#entry2853409




FUUUUUCKKK

AKAIO got 1up'd again


----------



## Fudge (May 23, 2010)

What ever happened to just patching a game so it will work on multiple carts. All I have seen are firmware updates.
EDIT: Typo


----------



## KevInChester (May 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the released version m'dear.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 23, 2010)

Okay, here's the expansion pack bbs files.
Note that this is ripped via these methods:
Expansion Pack IPS patch > DBB rom > rom unpacking
...so filename are the same from the original DBB bbs and there are some duplicate (too lazy to remove it lol) but internal song title are different.

Rubedo, if you're having trouble importing the bbs file into DBBDX then you can use this save and extract them with bdxtool or degausser.


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Quick, anyone with a SCDS2, see if you can access Wi-Fi and download songs (you most likely will be able to sign in and browse, but not download anything).
If so, GET WHATEVER YOU CAN AS FAST AS YOU CAN.
(Also make sure to get Don't Stop Me Now,  Rio, We Didn't Start The Fire, All The Small Things, Tubthumping, Uptown Girl, Enjoy the Silence,  We Will Rock You, She Drives Me Crazy, The Greatest Love Of All, Sweat (A La La La Long), The Power Of Love, Piano Man and Love Shack if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

And uh, see if the working-game saves are compatible with BDX Tool.


----------



## Archenyte (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Quick, anyone with a SCDS2, see if you can access Wi-Fi and download songs (you most likely will be able to sign in and browse, but not download anything).
> If so, GET WHATEVER YOU CAN AS FAST AS YOU CAN.
> (Also make sure to get Don't Stop Me Now,  Rio, We Didn't Start The Fire, All The Small Things, Tubthumping, Uptown Girl, Enjoy the Silence,  We Will Rock You, She Drives Me Crazy, The Greatest Love Of All, Sweat (A La La La Long), The Power Of Love, Piano Man and Love Shack if you can
> 
> ...



I'd like to know if they have the same songs from the Japanese Wi-fi mode if you can enter it with a flashcart. There were a lot of songs that i didn't download when i could access wi-fi when it was just fixed (I only got 1 song and it stopped working).


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Hey, Lookie401, Ayumi's Theme, Aoi Bench and No More Cry are missing from the expansion songs. Try to rip them again. I've translated all the rest and will upload them once I have those.


----------



## Inunah (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Hey, Lookie401, Ayumi's Theme, Aoi Bench and No More Cry are missing from the expansion songs. Try to rip them again. I've translated all the rest and will upload them once I have those.


Don't bother with that. Patch your game with the patch that makes pokemon detect the GBA slot, get a 3in1, and then PM me asking for my hotmail address. We will move on from there and I shall give you your instructions.


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, what? Why would I do that? 
Also, Sekai ni Hitotsu Dake no Hana is also missing from the expansion list.
I THINK those are the only ones we're missing...


----------



## Inunah (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you don't waste a ROM replacing all the songs.


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...What do you mean waste a ROM?


----------



## Inunah (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a patch that replaces all the songs in DBB with the expansion's songs, you could be using that! I know it was missing a song or two, too.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Hey, Lookie401, Ayumi's Theme, Aoi Bench and No More Cry are missing from the expansion songs. Try to rip them again. I've translated all the rest and will upload them once I have those.It would be useless to rip it again since that's all the patch provided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So there's a different patch than the one I have?


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

_There's a patch that replaces all the songs in DBB with the expansion's songs, you could be using that! I know it was missing a song or two, too. _

I still don't see how that is "wasting a ROM"...


----------



## Archenyte (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> _There's a patch that replaces all the songs in DBB with the expansion's songs, you could be using that! I know it was missing a song or two, too. _
> 
> I still don't see how that is "wasting a ROM"...



I think she means you can just rip out the songs from the patches instead of using up space in your microSD card or something. Also, should this stuff be posted in a separate thread? (even though it's kind of a nice thing that this thread gets bumped)


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I don't even have DBB on my MicroSD so XD
And nah, this should be fine. DBBDX has 90-something pages because of discussion like this.
Also, I uploaded the pack-in songs, minus the stuff that already comes with DBBDX, to the Banbro uploader, here: http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?file=6327


----------



## Inunah (May 23, 2010)

Nah, I meant if you use the patch to get the expansion songs, but you also want the originals, then you'd be losing space for another ROM by having the patched version and the clean version both on your Micro SD.


----------



## Archenyte (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Archenyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might wanna try a different site.  The site's been acting up lately (they've been sending 14 byte files to me whether I put in the correct password or not =P). (Sorry if it's a repeat of an earlier post but it's important.)

EDIT: @ Below. You may be right o.o Maybe just add a mediafire link in the description?


----------



## Inunah (May 23, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???????????????????? There isn't any other DBBDX file database.


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Nah, I meant if you use the patch to get the expansion songs, but you also want the originals, then you'd be losing space for another ROM by having the patched version and the clean version both on your Micro SD.
> 
> Why would you even play DBB anymore anyway? It totally sucks in comparison to DBBDX.
> 
> ...



I see... well, I'll just have to update it once the issue is fixed.


----------



## Lumstar (May 23, 2010)

How many official DBB/DBBDX expansion carts are there? And have they been tested on this yet?


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Lumstar said:
			
		

> How many official DBB/DBBDX expansion carts are there? And have they been tested on this yet?



There is only one DBB expansion cart and it DOES NOT WORK WITH DBBDX and WILL NOT WORK WITH JWTB.
Plus we've just acquired most of the songs from it anyway


----------



## Lookie401 (May 23, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Nah, I meant if you use the patch to get the expansion songs, but you also want the originals, then you'd be losing space for another ROM by having the patched version and the clean version both on your Micro SD.


Er, this was all done on my computer. There's no wasted space on my microSD card (or simply put: ripping are NOT done on the DS).


----------



## Inunah (May 23, 2010)

Lumstar said:
			
		

> How many official DBB/DBBDX expansion carts are there? And have they been tested on this yet?


There is one expansion pack in total... It's for DBB. So far, it seems to have the same problem with Pokemon DS-GBA connection, but I haven't tried to patch it with the patch that makes Pokemon work with GBA stuff.

It will NOT work with DBBDX at all, because it wasn't meant to.


----------



## Lumstar (May 23, 2010)

Oh, OK. My DS has been offline a very long time. The router I'm using was put on WPA by someone else. So I can't access its settings to change the security to WEP...


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Lumstar said:
			
		

> Oh, OK. My DS has been offline a very long time. The router I'm using was put on WPA by someone else. So I can't access its settings to change the security to WEP...



Why would that matter? Unless you've got a real cart, you can't download songs anyway.


----------



## Raika (May 23, 2010)

Lumstar said:
			
		

> Oh, OK. My DS has been offline a very long time. The router I'm using was put on WPA by someone else. So I can't access its settings to change the security to WEP...


Reset the router?
I think that there's some button on the router which allows you to reset it...


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?hhtttoa4yz2
All of the expansion songs, romanized for your viewing pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, except for Sekai ni Hitotsu Dake no Hana and Ayumi's Theme.
Aoi Bench was there, I just didn't notice it at first, and... I have no idea what's up with "No More Cry"... Wikipedia lists it... but it's definitely not in the expansion pack since there's 29 songs in that pack there and there's only 31 in the expansion and I've already pinpointed the two missing songs... And I don't think it's in plain ol' DBB, is it?


----------



## Blaze163 (May 23, 2010)

Any news on a fix for Cyclo yet? Been a bit busy being incinerated by this heatwave so I'm behind the time.


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Any news on a fix for Cyclo yet? Been a bit busy being incinerated by this heatwave so I'm behind the time.



Not yet.


----------



## Rayder (May 23, 2010)

As far as CycloDS, they never update the firmware on weekends, only weekdays.  They don't work on weekends......I read that on TC's forums somewhere.  It's expected that even when they do fix the game to run, it still won't let you DL tunes online though, so that song pack available in this thread will be necessary if the songs the game comes with aren't enough for you.


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> As far as CycloDS, they never update the firmware on weekends, only weekdays.  They don't work on weekends......I read that on TC's forums somewhere.  It's expected that even when they do fix the game to run, it still won't let you DL tunes online though, so that song pack available in this thread will be necessary if the songs the game comes with aren't enough for you.



Interesting tidbit of info.
But yeah, we will almost certainly not be able to DL from Wi-Fi.


----------



## link_xt (May 23, 2010)

Sorry for asking here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But this games isn't even playable right now on any FC, is it?


----------



## Blaze163 (May 23, 2010)

link_xt said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I hear it is playable on the new SuperCard DS Two, but there are issues with downloading new songs via wi-fi. I'm fairly sure the AKAIO also has the same setup. Everything else is just blank screens. I think. By the look of it this is gonna take a while to fix and may not even be fully fixed in the end given the wi-fi issues, so I might just delete it and put a movie on my card until Dawn of Heroes and Metal Torrent show up.


----------



## Inunah (May 23, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Everything else is just blank screens



Yeah, until I figure out how to use SCDS2 firmware on my R4. And don't doubt me. It's totally possible.


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

Good news everyone!
For some reason, Sekai ni Hitotsu Dake no Hana failed to rip last time, but I have it now so that's one less song we don't have.
We are currently missing:
World Medley (DBB)
Ayumi's Theme (Expansion)
And for some reason, "laten.bbs" doesn't work, so I think that may be World Medley, though I'm not sure... But it can't also match up to Ayumi's Theme because laten.bbs becomes Tentai Kansoku in the expansion pack. 

So can someone please send me a working version of laten.bbs and/or the songs I need to complete this pack?
Also...
hyousho.bbs


----------



## Rubedo (May 23, 2010)

I added the link to the BDX Mega Pack to my sig. That's where I'll be uploading newer versions of the pack, so check it every so often to see if I've updated it. Keep in mind that when I release a new version, you can pretty much just throw out the old version of the pack.

Also, I'm thinking of deleting all the duplicates of songs in the Translated J-Pop pack that are also in the Anime pack, to reduce clutter.  All in favor?

Anyway, yeah... I need those other songs, people!


----------



## worlok375 (May 23, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I added the link to the BDX Mega Pack to my sig. That's where I'll be uploading newer versions of the pack, so check it every so often to see if I've updated it. Keep in mind that when I release a new version, you can pretty much just throw out the old version of the pack.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of deleting all the duplicates of songs in the Translated J-Pop pack that are also in the Anime pack, to reduce clutter.  All in favor?
> 
> Anyway, yeah... I need those other songs, people!



Wow thanks for bumping the thread!


----------



## Lookie401 (May 24, 2010)

Whoops. The header for laten.bbs wasn't right. Here's the fix and Ode to Joy. Ode to Joy was in a different folder so I passed by it in the first place.


----------



## Rubedo (May 24, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Whoops. The header for laten.bbs wasn't right. Here's the fix and Ode to Joy. Ode to Joy was in a different folder so I passed by it in the first place.



Ah, good... now... what about Ayumi's Theme? >_>
C'mon you can do it! It's the last one I neeeeed~~~

I'm going to release the updated pack tonight regardless, but I would hope that I could add that last song in.


----------



## orma (May 24, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I added the link to the BDX Mega Pack to my sig. That's where I'll be uploading newer versions of the pack, so check it every so often to see if I've updated it. Keep in mind that when I release a new version, you can pretty much just throw out the old version of the pack.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of deleting all the duplicates of songs in the Translated J-Pop pack that are also in the Anime pack, to reduce clutter.  All in favor?
> 
> Anyway, yeah... I need those other songs, people!



I'm always in favor of less clutter. I've had to go through songs and delete doubles before. It's very tedious.


----------



## Rubedo (May 24, 2010)

BDX Mega Pack has been updated to version 1.1
80 new songs added (mostly the stuff that Lookie401 posted, with 1 exception that I got from the BanBro Uploader)
Hundreds of duplicates removed.
Changelog added.


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 24, 2010)

@rubedo.

bro, can you upload the "Listen!" of K-On!! that is found in banbro website. For some reason i cant download from there. Even i entered the correct DL key.


----------



## Rubedo (May 24, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> @rubedo.
> 
> bro, can you upload the "Listen!" of K-On!! that is found in banbro website. For some reason i cant download from there. Even i entered the correct DL key.



Nobody can download from there at the moment. Something is wrong with the site and it's spitting out corrupt files.
The BDX Mega Pack contains the TV size version of Listen!!, but not the full size one. I'd have included that and a few others in version 1.1 if I could download them.


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 24, 2010)

^ohh, so im not the only one who cant download there.. hahahaha

anyway, thanks for the reply, and waiting for your future release. (good job keep it up)


----------



## Raika (May 24, 2010)

...
What? It's still not fixed for the DSONE? What's the Supercard team doing?


----------



## Archenyte (May 24, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> dnniwa485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the song. Just wait a minute (gotta create a mediafire account)

Listen!!: http://www.mediafire.com/?ixtj3gzwtcz
Highest Life (in case someone wanted this): http://www.mediafire.com/?of5ztzmzyzy

Thanks to shellingford and ?????? from the Bandbro Uplaoder for making these for us =)
EDIT:Sorry, I need to recheck my files. I forgot i had both long and short versions of Listen on my DS 
EDIT2: Okay got it


----------



## iPikachu (May 24, 2010)

so currently only SCDS2 users can play this?


----------



## Archenyte (May 24, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> so currently only SCDS2 users can play this?



Yea pretty much. You can still play the Japanese version right now though, which is completely playable without a translation.  Even if we get to work the game on other flashcarts, we still need to create a new bdxtool or degausser to import songs into the save files.


----------



## Rubedo (May 24, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, as far as I know, neither of the tools work with JWTB. We'll need a fix for those.
I'm not going to make any more updates to the pack until we have a working tool, unless it takes a really long time.
Oh! I almost forgot to mention, if you have any bdx files that aren't in the pack, please send me them so I can add them in a future update. But I have a few criteria:
- If they were originally in Japanese, they need to be renamed to English in-game (not just in windows)
- If they are from an anime, please tell me what they are from. Additionally, include whether it's TV size or full size.
- If they are from a game, please tell me what they are from.
- If it's something like "Battle Theme", please try to include an abbreviation of the game's title in the title (like "FF7 Battle Theme")
- Please include where you got the bdx. Especially if you got it from your own dump of Wi-Fi songs or from the untranslated folders in the BDX Mega Pack.

Also, my next project is to translate all of the original 200 songs made by Nintendo for the launch of DBBDX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though It'll probably be a while before I finish that. I've probably only done ~50 songs so far.

Oh also, I figure I should probably mention what download songs I have on my actual cart that we don't have bdx files of.
Though it doesn't matter because I have no way to rip them since I have a slot 1 card and no router (I use the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Dongle for DS Wi-Fi), but here's the list anyway.
- Koi no Mikuru Densetsu - The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya OP (we technically have this song, but this is a different version)
- Sousei no Aquarion - Genesis of Aquarion OP (again, we have this song, but I have a different version)
- Taiyo ga Moeteiru - The Yellow Monkey (also featured in Ouendan)
- Tentai Kansoku - Bump of Chicken (we technically have this, since it's basically identical to the expansion version, but the BPM is slowed down so it fits in 120 lines since the actual expansion one goes over that. We also have a totally different version of this as well.)
- Dramatic - Ookiku Furikabutte OP1 (We have A Dramatic, but not the same song at all)
- Platinum - Cardcaptor Sakura OP3
- Boku wa Koushin Saremashita - Kyouran Kazoku Nikki ED (Hyouka Version)
- EASY COME, EASY GO!! - B'z
- LADY MADONNA ~Yuutsunaru Spider~ - Love Psychedelico
- MEANING OF BIRTH - Tales of the Abyss Game BGM (Asch Fight 2)
- NEW WAVE JACKET - Polysics
- PRAY - Gintama OP1
- RESONANCE - Soul Eater OP1
- ULTRA SOUL - B'z


----------



## Archenyte (May 24, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Archenyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Girly Storm Shissou Stick" is Ritsu's character song from K-On! (Full Size): http://www.mediafire.com/?1lkjjnco3yj
"Light Colors" is from Tomoyo After (game made by Key)(Full Size): http://www.mediafire.com/?zlhn31zzmz0
"Itazura na Kiss" is the 6th Inuyasha Ending theme (Full Size): http://www.mediafire.com/?umzzqhjyizt
"Guitar ni Kubittake" is Yui's character song (from K-ON!) (Full Size): http://www.mediafire.com/?ftmzq0jbqzz

I don't know if you already have these songs, but i just kind of skimmed through the translated j-pop and game section when i picked these ones out to upload.


----------



## Rubedo (May 24, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is Light Colors featured in the anime of Tomoyo After or just the game?

It's useless, it's all useless!
You forgot to space after each line so I need to rename them anyway *sob*
But I'll definitely include them in the next version of the pack, thanks!


----------



## Jodyza (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the Mega Pack!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've found many songs I like!


----------



## Exbaddude (May 24, 2010)

I'm just dropping in but, what's with all the talk about downloading songs? Sorry!


----------



## Lookie401 (May 24, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Ah, good... now... what about Ayumi's Theme? >_>
> C'mon you can do it! It's the last one I neeeeed~~~


Like I said if there's a way to unpack the expansion pack then I can get it. So right now you have to stay put!


----------



## Rubedo (May 24, 2010)

Jodyza said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Mega Pack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmk.


----------



## Inunah (May 24, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> - Koi no Mikuru Densetsu - The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya OP (we technically have this song, but this is a different version)
> - Sousei no Aquarion - Genesis of Aquarion OP (again, we have this song, but I have a different version)
> - Platinum - Cardcaptor Sakura OP3



I believe I have these songs if you want them, but I'll have to go and make sure.....


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 24, 2010)

Soon as this tool is updated to work the the E release i will be happy

playing the standard songs just inst fun


----------



## Inunah (May 24, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Soon as this tool is updated to work the the E release i will be happy
> 
> playing the standard songs just inst fun


Why will you be happy? You won't have anyone to play with. Anyone within 100000000000 miles of you without a SCDS2 will refuse to play it with you until you give them your flashcart for free without any catch.


----------



## Rubedo (May 24, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may have the same versions of KnMD and SnA that are in the Mega Pack. 
I would greatly appreciate Platinum though


----------



## Inunah (May 24, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I think I have more than one version of Genesis of Aquarion....

I have a pack of random songs and then a 3,000 song mega pack..... I'll go check. I might not have platinum, but last time I checked I didn't check that well.


----------



## basher11 (May 25, 2010)

i wonder if there's anymore custom bleach songs?


----------



## Rubedo (May 25, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i wonder if there's anymore custom bleach songs?



Everything I have is in the BDX Mega Pack.
Though I wish we had Change, ShoujoS, Chu-Bura and Hitohira no Hanabira.
I may hate Bleach, but damn does it have some good OP and ED themes.


----------



## steve007 (May 25, 2010)

Jam with the Band 
i cant play it on my ds or dsi it says error loading game ? why 
i am useing aeckard 2i


----------



## Inunah (May 25, 2010)

steve007 said:
			
		

> Jam with the Band
> i cant play it on my ds or dsi it says error loading game ? why
> i am useing aeckard 2i


The only card that can play Jam With the Band is Supercard DS Two.


----------



## steve007 (May 25, 2010)

thats not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so when can i play on my flash cards when they come out with a update


----------



## basher11 (May 25, 2010)

steve007 said:
			
		

> thats not good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whenever they want to.


----------



## Rubedo (May 25, 2010)

http://dbbdx.wikispaces.com/Saves
I've uploaded a number of save files for use with DBBDX, for anyone who doesn't feel like messing around with BDX Tool or Degausser, perhaps if they just want a preview of the game.
Remember these will most likely NOT work with JWTB, even if we were able to play it now.


----------



## Spankeh (May 25, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> http://dbbdx.wikispaces.com/Saves
> I've uploaded a number of save files for use with DBBDX, for anyone who doesn't feel like messing around with BDX Tool or Degausser, perhaps if they just want a preview of the game.
> Remember these will most likely NOT work with JWTB, even if we were able to play it now.



Hey thanks a lot for these, I've been dying to try these extra songs but I'm stuck on a Mac for a few months so I can't use any of those tools. I have two questions, first is it possible to get a save with say...EVERY available song for me to enjoy? Or must I swap around those saves, etc? 

Also, if I can't get some huge compilation, how many songs are in each pack, approximately? Thanks again.


----------



## Rubedo (May 25, 2010)

Spankeh said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, each save only holds 100 songs. We have nearly 3,000 songs xD


----------



## Spankeh (May 25, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Spankeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, alright, makes enough sense, thanks a ton. It'll be nice when I can edit all this stuff at least.


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 25, 2010)

i can put 200 customs songs though, using the degausser something application.

...

well atleast i perfected the song "Someone Else" of Working!!.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love that song.. hahaha epic.


----------



## Rubedo (May 25, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> i can put 200 customs songs though, using the degausser something application.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Yeah but Degausser is a pain to work with >_


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 25, 2010)

^well probably, hahaha.. because that program is written on .NET framework ... im expecting that program will do worst. Specially if you have songs that is more than 3000 songs which will take a minute to load the program.

but anyway, atleast i used the program to put 200 songs right? But ill be happier if we can manag to put songs inside the ROM, (you know with little hacking on it, maybe you can put tons of song inside of it..)

---

btw:  one of the song named "Kimi no Shiranai Monogatari" of bakemonogatari, well the beat is little off, im kinda irritated playing that file, even if it is one of my favorite songs. While playing that songs, i rather get a "MISS" or "BAD" just to make my own beat on that song.


----------



## Rubedo (May 25, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> ^well probably, hahaha.. because that program is written on .NET framework ... im expecting that program will do worst. Specially if you have songs that is more than 3000 songs which will take a minute to load the program.
> 
> but anyway, atleast i used the program to put 200 songs right? But ill be happier if we can manag to put songs inside the ROM, (you know with little hacking on it, maybe you can put tons of song inside of it..)
> 
> ...



Can't do anything about that. I didn't make any of those songs, I only collected them.


----------



## squall23 (May 25, 2010)

I disagree.  Degausser is so easy to use for me and so much more useful, especially the function that lets me put custom songs in which ever section I want (downloaded, self-made, etc).  I'm really hoping Degausser works for this Europe version, or hopefully somebody updates it.


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 25, 2010)

difference between the DX degausser and bdxtool

bdxtool:

Cons:
- requires key to download (yeah, but youre only doing it one time)
- can only put 100 songs using the custom made song slots (not the WiFi download slots)

Pros:
- no more runtime requirements (ready to run... less hassle)
- better preview playback. (not cutted and all instruments are playing correctly)
- Youre safe from Nintendo BAN wave for DBB (only if youre using your own save, dumped on your cart)

Degauuse DX:

Cons:

- requires runtime software (.net framework if im not mistaken)
- probably high chance of program hang. (hang may cause if you have tons of songs like me.. 3k to be exact)
- Preview can only do 1minute and 15 second, beyond that it will be cut-ed.
- the interface is very confusing on first look
- if you play a preview song on the program, you might notice that some of the instrument is not playing
- random crash
- high possibilty of program crash if you put a non-valid bdx file


Pros:

- you can put custom songs up to 200.


----------



## uriyasama (May 25, 2010)

so is there a fix or not?


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 25, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> so is there a fix or not?


Not yet, unless you have SuperCard DS Two.


----------



## Raika (May 25, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> uriyasama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Supercard team seems to be neglecting the DSONE now...
What the hell.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 25, 2010)

I was concerned about there still being no fix for Cyclo users like myself, especially since I just finished Mass Effect 2 and therefore find myself in need of a new project such as this. But I discovered Peggle Dual Shot yesterday and seem to be hooked on it, that should kill a few hours until either this is fixed or Metal Torrent and Dawn Of Heroes are made available.


----------



## Maxkhoon (May 25, 2010)

haiz..still waiting for R4 fix..


----------



## Inunah (May 25, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> haiz..still waiting for R4 fix..


Me too.

It's been too long already. Maybe this game should just be called partially-nuked and we can forget about it.


----------



## worlok375 (May 25, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Maxkhoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OR, maybe you just want to think that.


----------



## Marauding (May 25, 2010)

Normatt saying that he has it working just makes the wait worse.


----------



## Inunah (May 25, 2010)

.....If this goes on any longer I'm going to get six hundred people to boycott GBATemp.


----------



## NDStemp (May 25, 2010)

Uhm...just buy the game. I'm sure this has been suggested. I know how you guys feel and I'm waiting too because I don't have the time or money to get it. :]
So...there's no need to boycott (post above). Aha.


----------



## worlok375 (May 25, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> .....If this goes on any longer I'm going to get six hundred people to boycott GBATemp.



Yes because gbatemp is the place where patches are made...600 DUPLICATE ACCOUNTS? OH NOEZ!


----------



## geoflcl (May 25, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Uhm...just buy the game. I'm sure this has been suggested. I know how you guys feel and I'm waiting too because I don't have the time or money to get it. :]
> So...there's no need to boycott (post above). Aha.



But what about us 'Mericans?

Actually, I'm not complaining.  Sure, it's a good game, but I can wait.

...Sure there's unfathomable amounts of downloadable content, but I can wait...

...Sure there's a full-featured music creation portion of the game with a massive amount of MIDI instruments, but I can wait...

...Sure there's awesome remixes of Nintendo series, but I can wai-- I NEED IT NOW!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2010)

Marauding said:
			
		

> Normatt saying that he has it working just makes the wait worse.



Normatt saying that usually equates to "Next AKAIO version is coming up real soon!" So if anything, it makes it better.

And @Inunah grow up.


----------



## Rubedo (May 25, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> .....If this goes on any longer I'm going to get six hundred people to boycott GBATemp.



You really piss me off, you know that?


----------



## Inunah (May 25, 2010)

Do I care?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've waited long enough, I want the patch.


----------



## worlok375 (May 25, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Do I care?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WELL THAT'S TO BAD, NOW ISN'T IT?


----------



## Rubedo (May 25, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Do I care?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I could, I would prevent you from ever being able to play the game, not only because you're so impatient but because you're being a bitch about it.


----------



## geoflcl (May 25, 2010)

So much fighting and biting...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't we all just get along and wait patiently for a patch in harmony?


----------



## worlok375 (May 25, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> So much fighting and biting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were...until Innuah started bitching again about how she wants the patch. Oh, and obviously she sees those who make patches as tools to get what she wants.


----------



## DarkArmadillo (May 25, 2010)

This game is sweet =D
Now playing on my SCDS1. It's so awesome and cool~


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 25, 2010)

anyone want to play this with me?


----------



## Rubedo (May 25, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> anyone want to play this with me?



You can't play with each other over Wi-Fi. Wi-Fi is exclusively for DLC songs.
The game does however have 8 player SINGLE CARD local multiplayer.


----------



## Inunah (May 25, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> anyone want to play this with me?


>.> I would never play that with you. Unless you can leak me an R4 compatible version.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 26, 2010)

Pong20302000: Reach to Master rank then we'll talk.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Do I care?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, the free stuff you're getting illegally isn't fixed quick enough. Boo-hee-fucking-doo. I'll be blunt and say can it until the next update.

They should send this US-side though. If it had enough good songs/DLC I may actually buy it, provided you can't do it easily on a flashcart.


----------



## Rubedo (May 26, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000: Reach to Master rank then we'll talk.



Oh I didn't even notice he was playing Amateur XD
Geez, at least play Pro for god sakes.
(I play Pro)


----------



## basher11 (May 26, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Do I care?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stop bitching


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 26, 2010)

lol dudes, im hoping that everyone is playing in Pro level.. hahha

try playing Go! Maniac! by K-On! is making me crazy.. like getting only grade of 87% ... arrgghh


----------



## Inunah (May 26, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> lol dudes, im hoping that everyone is playing in Pro level.. hahha
> 
> try playing Go! Maniac! by K-On! is making me crazy.. like getting only grade of 87% ... arrgghh


LOL Pro level is awesome. I haven't played amateur since I got to pro in DBB, except for when I was trying to raise my recommended level to Pro so it would simply point to pro, in case I ever forgot where Pro was. XD


----------



## basher11 (May 26, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> dnniwa485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pro is always the last option. i find it hard to forget that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




easy
medium
hard
pro

that's my translation


----------



## Inunah (May 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't play DBBDX for almost a year or two, then went back to it and was all "Ugh, which one is one I use again?"


----------



## Rubedo (May 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...No.
Beginner
Amateur
Pro
Master

In DBB the hardest mode is Pro, but it had it's name changed to Master in DBBDX/JWTB.
Pro in DX is DBB's Amateur.


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 26, 2010)

the bad thing of this game is like

you can only do Pro level gameplay using Original Nintendo DS

why? DS Lite and DSi units are using rubber pads.. while Original Nintendo DS is really good (the buttons are clicking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for accurate rhythm games like this..

correct me if im wrong, but i can do more better on Orginal Nintendo DS than my DSi or DS lite


----------



## Rubedo (May 26, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> the bad thing of this game is like
> 
> you can only do Pro level gameplay using Original Nintendo DS
> 
> ...



No, you probably just suck. I've never heard of anyone having trouble playing on a DSlite/i
And you aren't even playing the game if you aren't playing on Pro or Master.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 26, 2010)

Actually I (kind of) agree that using the original DS (phat) is best for playing DBBDX/JwtB. I can play on Master better on the DSphat than on the DSlite. My long distance friend said that the DSi/DSi XL buttons have improvement but I never have a chance to try one (nobody around here have one! lol).


----------



## Raika (May 26, 2010)

DarkArmadillo said:
			
		

> This game is sweet =D
> Now playing on my SCDS1. It's so awesome and cool~


Are you playing the Japanese version or this version?
Cos there isn't any proper fix for this version for the SCDSONE yet, the only fix allows you to only play one song.


----------



## Mac2492 (May 26, 2010)

Has anyone who can actually run the game tried using the saves with Degausser or BDXTool? I doubt that they work with Jam with the Band, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

Also, I wish the BanBroUploader would go up already. I went in looking for songs I knew and struck gold with Little Busters!, K-ON!, and music from Touhou games (it feels like I need an exclamation point here...!).
Little Busters! (password for all of them: loli)
K-ON! (????!) (password in descriptions)
Touhou (password for all of them: thbdx)
There are actually a few other arrangers who did Little Busters! and K-ON! songs, and a TON who did Touhou, but it'd take way to long to go through my text file that lists most of them. When I get around to downloading all these songs, I'll pack them up and reupload them.

If you're interested in music from the Touhou series, just look out for ??. If you can recognize the names in kana/romaji/english, that helps too, since not all songs explicitly say "Touhou" in the description.

P.S. My thanks go to Rubedo for sharing all this Daigasso! Band Brothers info + the massive BDX package.


----------



## Rubedo (May 26, 2010)

Mac2492 said:
			
		

> Has anyone who can actually run the game tried using the saves with Degausser or BDXTool? I doubt that they work with Jam with the Band, but it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> Also, I wish the BanBroUploader would go up already. I went in looking for songs I knew and struck gold with Little Busters!, K-ON!, and music from Touhou games (it feels like I need an exclamation point here...!).
> Little Busters! (password for all of them: loli)
> ...



You're welcome.
Also, once you do get those songs, please rename them to romaji and send me them so I can add them to the pack


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 26, 2010)

@rubedo..

do you have ds phat? if you dont have one... then dont comment.. and i didnt say trouble, its just difficult to press the buttons because On dslite you have to push the button tight enough. while in ds phat once you feel that theres a click feeling on your fingers and much of it, you dont need actually to  bring too much force on it... 

i can tell this because i played DBBDX on all NDS consoles. which in my experince its better to play DBBDX on Phat version.


its likely my hands are feel relaxed on ds phat, than any other Dslite or DSi 

anyway.. all i seen playing DBBDX on youtube uses DS Phat.. maybe they noticed that what i experience too.


----------



## suruz (May 26, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> @rubedo..
> 
> do you have ds phat? if you dont have one... then dont comment.. and i didnt say trouble, its just difficult to press the buttons because On dslite you have to push the button tight enough. while in ds phat once you feel that theres a click feeling on your fingers and much of it, you dont need actually to  bring too much force on it...
> 
> ...



Yeah I know what u mean... I have a phat, and whenever I use a Lite, the buttons feel kinda clunky/rubbery to me.

Grrrr, wanna play this so badly... I kinda put off trying the japanese version because.. it's in japanese and all xD


----------



## Inunah (May 26, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> its just difficult to press the buttons because On dslite you have to push the button tight enough. while in ds phat once you feel that theres a click feeling on your fingers and much of it, you dont need actually to  bring too much force on it...


Hmm... I feel differently about that.

On my DS Phat, which is in near perfect condition besides some of the shell coloring scraping off and a big scratch in the middle of the screen... Well, I've had to put so much force into each button press that before I got a DS Lite I HATED playing games that weren't touch screen exclusive. My thumbs were tired before I even played DBB for 10 minutes!!! Plus I was no good at DBB at all since the DS itself was too big for my hands and constantly almost cut into my skin when I had to reach for certain buttons.. I couldn't get to Pro, either. I was a complete suck-factor.

On my DS Lite, however, I was better at DBB (because I could now easily reach all the buttons, but it could've been the fact that I did some rhythm practice with other games... *coughOsuonhardcough*), my thumbs didn't get tired (now it's just my index fingers for when I play songs that use the L and R buttons HEAVILY), and I got to Pro within a week of getting the DSL..... 

Oddly enough, when I got DBBDX I suddenly just went right to master without thinking about it and it didn't click with me that the songs were harder than on DBB until now..... O.o

*Long story short:* Tiny hands like mine play DBB and DBBDX better with a DS Lite. It also helps if you learn to read fast and memorize which button is which color. And don't have hinge or L button problems.


----------



## Rubedo (May 26, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> dnniwa485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DBBDX songs aren't necessarily harder than DBB songs, it depends on the song itself.
For example, a BDX of Dango Daikazoku in DBBDX is much, much easier than say, Ready Steady Go in DBB.


----------



## Spikey (May 26, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, actually, unless you played on the hardest difficulty in the original game, the same exact songs would be "harder" in DX. The reason for this is that the lowest 3 difficulties ran the songs as a slower speed, whereas the hardest difficulty ran them at full speed. In DX, the songs run in the same speed regardless. If a song is playing slower, it's easier to determine and then press the buttons needed for playing it.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 26, 2010)

I take it this STILL isn't fixed for Cyclo users such as myself? I'm bored. Stuck on Monster Racers, can't get in to Blue Dragon, Metal Torrent and Dawn of Heroes are nowhere to be seen at present, this isn't working and Shepherd's Crossing 2 sucks a LOT of arse. Suggestions are welcomed, aside from simply buying a SCDS2, which is the plan when I replace my rather worn out Lite and Cyclo combi.


----------



## Rubedo (May 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I take it this STILL isn't fixed for Cyclo users such as myself? I'm bored. Stuck on Monster Racers, can't get in to Blue Dragon, Metal Torrent and Dawn of Heroes are nowhere to be seen at present, this isn't working and Shepherd's Crossing 2 sucks a LOT of arse. Suggestions are welcomed, aside from simply buying a SCDS2, which is the plan when I replace my rather worn out Lite and Cyclo combi.



You could play Daigasso! Band Brothers DX, the Japanese version >_>


----------



## Blaze163 (May 26, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried on several occasions to get the damn thing to work on my cyclo on a number of firmware settings, not once has it ever given me anything but black screens. Something I've come to call 'Sensible Soccer Syndrome' since the first case of it was the Sensible Soccer file for Mega Drive I still to this day can't get working


----------



## Inunah (May 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a patch, I recall, for cards like Cyclo and R4........ I think I may have used it for when I had YSMenu or whatever......


----------



## Blaze163 (May 26, 2010)

If anyone happens to have the patch for Daigasso DX, preferably the English translation patch, please either send me a link or even better put it up on Filetrip, I can't be the only one who's bored waiting for this to get fixed. Google was not kind to me.


----------



## DJPlace (May 26, 2010)

i heard that team cyclon may release a beta firmware update this friday but i'm not sure...


----------



## Rubedo (May 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> If anyone happens to have the patch for Daigasso DX, preferably the English translation patch, please either send me a link or even better put it up on Filetrip, I can't be the only one who's bored waiting for this to get fixed. Google was not kind to me.



Do you like, never update your CycloDS firmware? It's been working on the CycloDS for like, a year and a half.
http://www.teamcyclops.com/download/evo-firmware-1.58.zip
That's the latest stable firmware. It (and many previous versions...) will make DBBDX work with no problems other than being unable to download songs. It will NOT make JWTB work, we're still waiting for a fix for that.


----------



## DJPlace (May 27, 2010)

can i play like the download songs on the japan version? what i mean is the songs you guys uploaded?


----------



## Inunah (May 27, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> can i play like the download songs on the japan version? what i mean is the songs you guys uploaded?


Yes, you can. I believe the songs were made before the U version came out, so these will work just fine on DBBDX.


----------



## Rubedo (May 27, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> can i play like the download songs on the japan version? what i mean is the songs you guys uploaded?



You cannot download songs from Wi-Fi, but you can use BDX files which you can find in the BDX Mega Pack in my signature. You will have to load them into a save file using either BDX Tool or DX Degausser (instructions on how to do so can be found in the readme in the Mega Pack.) OR if you just want to try the game without messing with all that, you can try one of these save files.
http://dbbdx.wikispaces.com/Saves
If you would like to put your own songs on a save, you can use the Blank Save I've included on that page. Just make sure to rename the save file to the same thing as the .nds file.


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 27, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I take it this STILL isn't fixed for Cyclo users such as myself? I'm bored. Stuck on Monster Racers, can't get in to Blue Dragon, Metal Torrent and Dawn of Heroes are nowhere to be seen at present, this isn't working and Shepherd's Crossing 2 sucks a LOT of arse.


You can't play Blue Dragon in Cyclo? I can play venom's cracked Blue Dragon with EDGE 1.10, it means you should be able to play it with Cyclo.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 27, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant like, he couldn't get into Blue Dragon? Like he wasn't interested.

On Topic: Yeah, I'm still waiting for a Cyclo fix too.. but whatevers. I'm not in a hurry and I can wait as long as needed.


----------



## Raika (May 27, 2010)

Still no DSONE fix?
Oh well, I guess I'll go play the Japanese version. I remember that there was a translation patch somewhere... *rummages through closet forum*


----------



## Rubedo (May 27, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Still no DSONE fix?
> Oh well, I guess I'll go play the Japanese version. I remember that there was a translation patch somewhere... *rummages through closet forum*



No there isn't.


----------



## Inunah (May 27, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The translation patch you're thinking of was for DBB and not DBBDX. And said patch was never released.


----------



## logical thinker (May 27, 2010)

No, there was a patch for DBBDX by deufeufeu or other French hacker (I don't remember exactly).

I found it! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93511
I still have the patch, if anyone wants.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 27, 2010)

I can finally enjoy this game now because of WOOD!


----------



## basher11 (May 27, 2010)

now i can understand the options in making custom songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




boy, was I picking the wrong options in the (J) version


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

Lucky R4 users.
Can you guys check something for me?
See if you can access Wi-Fi. Well, you can probably sign in, but see if you can actually download anything. I know that when the AP for DBBDX was first cracked, some people got a handful of songs, but they blocked them pretty quickly. 
Also see if you can load the save into BDX Tool or Degausser.
Also try using a DBBDX save for JWTB and see if it works.


----------



## basher11 (May 28, 2010)

i can confirm that BDX tool works.


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i can confirm that BDX tool works.



What about Wi-Fi?


----------



## basher11 (May 28, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of course it's not gonna work. it's the same concept as Daigasso.

going to sleep. im out


----------



## YayMii (May 28, 2010)

WTF, why is Medabots already fixed, and this isn't? Medabots is in Japanese currently, and I'm pretty sure this is more popular than Medabots.


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is, if you own certain cards.


----------



## steve007 (May 28, 2010)

the new wood did not work onjam with the band >_< on my  r4ds  bummer


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

steve007 said:
			
		

> the new wood did not work onjam with the band >_< on my  r4ds  bummer


set the save file to 32mb...


----------



## Archenyte (May 28, 2010)

I'm really grateful for the Wood R4 1.08 ^^.  Haven't tried it out yet, but I was wondering. Why is the game file 102 mb and the save 32 mb? Did they add more space for songs?


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> I'm really grateful for the Wood R4 1.08 ^^.  Haven't tried it out yet, but I was wondering. Why is the game file 102 mb and the save 32 mb? Did they add more space for songs?



The game size is most likely due to extra graphics for the different language menus, and the language files themselves. 
No idea about the save file though.


----------



## logical thinker (May 28, 2010)

It has less music slots, remember?


----------



## steve007 (May 28, 2010)

how do i do that i well not get me in to the files to fix it ? hum where do i set the save mb thing ?


----------



## Archenyte (May 28, 2010)

I just tried the game and you can get to the wi-fi menu to view the names of the song, but you can NOT download any or you get an error code 3111. I didn't really expect myself to be able to download songs anyways since the download system for the Japanese game was pretty much flawless against pirates. -shrugs-

@ above. Go to the file setting and set save type to 8mb


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> I just tried the game and you can get to the wi-fi menu to view the names of the song, but you can NOT download any or you get an error code 3111. I didn't really expect myself to be able to download songs anyways since the download system for the Japanese game was pretty much flawless against pirates. -shrugs-
> 
> @ above. Go to the file setting and set save type to 8mb



Yeah, that's what happens with DBBDX.
Oh well, it was worth trying though.

Oh, can someone do me a favor? Check two things.
1. If you load a Japanese titled song into JWTB, does it show Japanese or junk characters?
2. Does it display Japanese karaoke or just junk characters?


----------



## Archenyte (May 28, 2010)

For the BDXTool.. It works but it also has a "there is no bdx chunk" error.  I see that when i delete a song, it just reappears later so i saved after each deletion. Not a huge problem though

Also the game is unable to display the Japanese lyrics. They appear as those random vowels that I have no idea how to pronounce.


----------



## Inunah (May 28, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Oh, can someone do me a favor? Check two things.
> 1. If you load a Japanese titled song into JWTB, does it show Japanese or junk characters?
> 2. Does it display Japanese karaoke or just junk characters?


Yeah, it's all junk. I'm going in and manually fixing all that stuff myself. I'm glad only ONE song title needed fixing, but almost 40+ songs with karaoke need lyric fixing!


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which one? If its something in the Mega Pack, I can delete the issue in the next version.
Also, I'm slowly working my way through translating the 200 Nintendo DLC from DBBDX. It'll be a while though (as in, maybe weeks) before I finish, mostly because there's a whole bunch of songs that I don't know the proper spacing for and songs in Katakana that I have to figure out what English word they're trying to say >_>
Basically for about 1/3 of them I have to do research and I just can't be bothered right now XD

Anyway, as far as the Karaoke goes... it's not like you could read it anyway >_>


----------



## Inunah (May 28, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Eh, if it's translated lyrics I won't bother... I'd rather have the romaji. It's easier to set up with the melody's notes.


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I'm not translating the lyrics, I can't read Japanese  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean the song titles, same as I've been doing from the beginning.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks to WOOD R4 and myself for not throwing the R4 away when I ditch it for an Acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can now try it out! XD

*goes away; comes back a few minutes later*
Why does it create a 32MB save instead of 8MB? It's not like we get MORE slots for downloads and creation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, beside the language, smaller download slot and different songs, everything you do from the Japanese version is the same.

And as everybody else already reported, downloading doesn't work. Give that 3111111111111111111111one11111111 error.


----------



## marcateyou (May 28, 2010)

I'm currently using WOOD R4, and I changed the save to 8mb, but every time it makes the save in game, it ends up giving me a save error and corrupting the boot sector of my microsd. halp?


----------



## Herasy (May 28, 2010)

Mac2492 said:
			
		

> Has anyone who can actually run the game tried using the saves with Degausser or BDXTool? I doubt that they work with Jam with the Band, but it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> Also, I wish the BanBroUploader would go up already. I went in looking for songs I knew and struck gold with Little Busters!, K-ON!, and music from Touhou games (it feels like I need an exclamation point here...!).
> Little Busters! (password for all of them: loli)
> ...



How do you obtain these songs? Whenever I download them from those links they turn up as 14kb corrupted zips.


----------



## squall23 (May 28, 2010)

Go back and read a few pages, the guy specifically said the site isn't working right now and only giving corrupted files.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 28, 2010)

Hmmm... do (J) saves work with this?

Oh, and have people managed to download song off Wi-Fi yet? (Wood R4 1.08 BTW.)


----------



## Yabbus23 (May 28, 2010)

Ok, so this is my first time posting on GBATemp, and i've been reading this thread since it started, because I too am a DBBDX fanatic. I'm really glad the Wood R4 has been fixed and I am enjoying this game very much. I'm currently trying to put the romaji lyrics in for Robinson (from the J DBBDX). because I always liked that song. I'm also gonna try doin' that with some other jpop songs of DBBDX. once i'm done with that i'll upload the bdx files somewhere so Rubedo can update the versions in his mega pack.


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

Yabbus23 said:
			
		

> Ok, so this is my first time posting on GBATemp, and i've been reading this thread since it started, because I too am a DBBDX fanatic. I'm really glad the Wood R4 has been fixed and I am enjoying this game very much. I'm currently trying to put the romaji lyrics in for Robinson (from the J DBBDX). because I always liked that song. I'm also gonna try doin' that with some other jpop songs of DBBDX. once i'm done with that i'll upload the bdx files somewhere so Rubedo can update the versions in his mega pack.



Send me a private message with 'em when you're done. If you do this with Anime-related songs, please include the name of the anime it's from.

Anyway, I managed to translate the titles of 149 of the 200 original Nintendo DBBDX DLC (including ones I've done before)
One of the untranslated ones is surprisingly the Ghostbusters theme, no idea how I missed doing that one, and... I seem to be missing one from my to-do list so I have to go through the original pack and find out which one it is *grumble*
And then I'll have to do the remaining 49 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But for now, I sleep.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 28, 2010)

how do i install this Megapack anyway?


----------



## thedicemaster (May 28, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> how do i install this Megapack anyway?


you don't "install" it.
you take the .bdx files from songs you like, and patch them into your savefile using a tool like bdxtools or degausser


----------



## OuTee (May 28, 2010)

w00t new wood on R4 and its fixed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lets try it out!


----------



## Inunah (May 28, 2010)

marcateyou said:
			
		

> I'm currently using WOOD R4, and I changed the save to 8mb, but every time it makes the save in game, it ends up giving me a save error and corrupting the boot sector of my microsd. halp?


Don't change the save size at all. I just left Wood R4 at default settings for that and it created the correct save size for me.

Basically, I think it might be just creating a save that's too small for the game. It needs to be much bigger than 8mb.


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> how do i install this Megapack anyway?



Just download and unzip it, then follow the instructions in the readme to get BDX Tool and put bdx files on your save file.


----------



## Archenyte (May 28, 2010)

Good News guys! The bandbro uploader is working again ^^


----------



## Rubedo (May 28, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Good News guys! The bandbro uploader is working again ^^



Awesome, that means more new songs in the pack when I update it.


----------



## The Viztard (May 29, 2010)

so the megapack does work with this game yah? sorry if this has been asked before...

oh and I tried to download songs off the wi-fi, and it connected and all, but when I see a song I like and select "download," it processes then gives me an error code...=/

any comments are appreciated!


----------



## Archenyte (May 29, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> so the megapack does work with this game yah? sorry if this has been asked before...
> 
> oh and I tried to download songs off the wi-fi, and it connected and all, but when I see a song I like and select "download," it processes then gives me an error code...=/
> 
> any comments are appreciated!



Custom songs put in BDX and BBS files are for people who don't have a real copy of the game (since Nintendo created a working wi-fi ban), or just want to import through their slot 2 card to a real game.  the BDX Tool is used to inject these songs into your custom song slots. It can be found somewhere here http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/


----------



## Rubedo (May 29, 2010)

I'm curious. For those of you who have the game working, what songs do you have on your save from the BDX Mega Pack?


----------



## Archenyte (May 29, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I'm curious. For those of you who have the game working, what songs do you have on your save from the BDX Mega Pack?



Mostly the K-On!, Haruhi, and Clannad songs (although i found almost all of them myself before, my card corrupted once). Also, I have a song request. The mirror in this link http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm7502359 has a really great song, but i can't find the file since it probably expired (Although it might just be a link to an mp3 file and i wasted a bit of time)


----------



## danweb (May 29, 2010)

I am starting to get frustrated because my Acekard can't run this and an R4 can. Has the world gone topsy-turvy?


----------



## squall23 (May 29, 2010)

So Rubedo, if we've got custom songs that aren't in your pack, we can just pm them to you with translated names right?  Because I've got quite a lot of stuff from when I played the Japanese version that isn't in the pack.


----------



## Rubedo (May 29, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> So Rubedo, if we've got custom songs that aren't in your pack, we can just pm them to you with translated names right?  Because I've got quite a lot of stuff from when I played the Japanese version that isn't in the pack.



Yes, please do.
Also if they are from an anime or a video game, please tell me what they are from as well.


----------



## Gnargle (May 29, 2010)

danweb said:
			
		

> I am starting to get frustrated because my Acekard can't run this and an R4 can. Has the world gone topsy-turvy?


Nah, it's just that the R4 now actually has decent developers working for it. I'm still waiting for a fix for my G6DS Real (i.e. updated M3DS Real firmware).


----------



## Rubedo (May 29, 2010)

ARGH!
There was a fantastic Haruhi Suzumiya medley on the Banbro uploader that I had downloaded during the period where it was spitting out junk files, and now that it's working again, I can't find it >_<
Anyway, what I have been able to get is the following:
Listen!! (full version) (K-ON!! ED1)
Go! Go! Maniac! (full version) (K-ON!! OP1)
only my railgun (full version) (Toaru Kagaku no Railgun OP1)
Treasure (Seitokai no Ichizon OP) (it's not a "full" version but it's not TV size either >_> What do I call it? "long version"?)
Unreal Paradise (TV size) (Kampfer OP)
One Way Ryouomoi (TV size) (Kampfer ED)


----------



## squall23 (May 29, 2010)

Now I remember why I stopped using banbro and instead downloaded various packs from people.  No friggin' search engine.


----------



## Rubedo (May 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the proper romanization for those song titles? That's the last of the 200 Nintendo songs that I have to rename, 49 to be exact.


----------



## The Viztard (May 29, 2010)

When I opened the sav file and when I tried to import songs, "no bbdx chunk in sav" do I continue?
Thats what I did...am I supposed to?


----------



## basher11 (May 29, 2010)

yeah, keep going


----------



## The Viztard (May 29, 2010)

ah alright cool, so it'll work fine then? 

thanks.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 29, 2010)

k i admit im kinda clueless about this but where do i find the tool needed to add songs and the latest megapack


----------



## Archenyte (May 29, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> k i admit im kinda clueless about this but where do i find the tool needed to add songs and the latest megapack



The Megapack is in Rubedo's signature. The BDXTool can be found at Yasu's website here.  http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/
To get the thing working, you need to download the file named bdxtool. Open and it'll give an activation code.  Type in the code in the activation code bar below the download link of the BDX Tool and it'll give you a key to use the BDX Tool. You put the key in the same folder as the BDX Tool.exe
I hope my wording wasn't too confusing.

To that person who was looking for a haruhi medley. Looks like you might have been talking about this. http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm10152718 The person took down the link for the bdx file, unfortunately


----------



## fragtrolls (May 29, 2010)

So i think i'm fucked. I've just installed Wood 1.08, started the rom (clean version), it started great, up until it tried to save. Then an error messeage came up and I had to restart the system. Now it can't even reach the R4 menu (DS is fine), and when i try to use the microSD with my PC it can't even load it. So...i'm fucked? How the hell could this happen? I have an original, fat DS, no problems at all with anything until now. I hope it does not bricked my R4 (which, by the way, is perfectly legit, not a clone)


----------



## worlok375 (May 29, 2010)

fragtrolls said:
			
		

> So i think i'm fucked. I've just installed Wood 1.08, started the rom (clean version), it started great, up until it tried to save. Then an error messeage came up and I had to restart the system. Now it can't even reach the R4 menu (DS is fine), and when i try to use the microSD with my PC it can't even load it. So...i'm fucked? How the hell could this happen? I have an original, fat DS, no problems at all with anything until now. I hope it does not bricked my R4 (which, by the way, is perfectly legit, not a clone)



Try reformatting. (this will delete everything though)


----------



## fragtrolls (May 29, 2010)

I would but i can't, as i've said i can not access the SD card. (I've forgot to add that the game loaded for 40-50 seconds, so that was really strange)


----------



## Blaze163 (May 29, 2010)

Is there STILL no fix from Team Cyclops? Never known them to take this long. Thankfully I've remembered where my PS2 pad is so I'm not in any great hurry. Still got Penance to beat, the X-02 Wyvern to unlock, Raining Blood to 5* on Expert, etc. Plenty to be getting on with.


----------



## Archenyte (May 29, 2010)

fragtrolls said:
			
		

> I would but i can't, as I've said i can not access the SD card. (I've forgot to add that the game loaded for 40-50 seconds, so that was really strange)



The same thing happened to me too. (Good thing i always keep backups of everything) What happened when i tried to boot from my pc though as that it said that the card wasn't formatted and asked me to, so you SHOULD be able to access the sd card. Try restarting your computer first and try again. (I don't know.. sometimes my computer doesn't detect and sd card until i restart my comp, but maybe that's only my problem. Try it anyways)


----------



## Lookie401 (May 29, 2010)

Oh yeah. That happen to me too. You have to reformat it. Good thing it was only this game as the rest of my games ans saves are on another microSD card.


----------



## fragtrolls (May 29, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> fragtrolls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tried it but nothing changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll try it tomorrow on 2 other PC-s, then i think i'm forced to buy a new card. I hope the R4 is fine and it's just the R4. Sadly, all my saves (500+) are gone, my last backup was months ago.


----------



## Rubedo (May 29, 2010)

Wait, so the Wood fix is corrupting microSDs?


----------



## Inunah (May 29, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...... My Wood R4 is working fine and hasn't corrupted. It's just them. They must have both gotten a dump of the game with some botched coding. *HINTHINTavoidthesuxxorsdumpHINTHINT*


----------



## Rubedo (May 29, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, just make sure you tell me that.
Also, when I say to send me things that "aren't in the pack" I also mean songs that ARE in the pack, but not translated, like the things in the ndsbbs and variety folders, so if you find anything in those that you know and rename them, don't forget to send me those too.


----------



## Inunah (May 29, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay...
Well, right now all I've got is Happy Material done, so when I get others i'll zip them up and send them along :3


----------



## Rubedo (May 29, 2010)

It seems that somehow my Jam With the Band 28 bdx upload was deleted from the Banbro uploader. No idea why, maybe someone figured out the delete key?
I changed the key and reuploaded it and included a thank you to the Japanese community. Lets just hope they can read it XD

And yes, thank you Inunah


----------



## sword414 (May 29, 2010)

no this corruption thing is likely to do with how the sav is 32 mb... if you had less than that of free space remaining, it'll forcefully create the sav  and then thus corrupting the card. 

same reason why some people got corrupt cards after playing wario ware diy, cuz that also uses a 32mb sav


----------



## marcateyou (May 30, 2010)

I feel bad for all of you that are formatting your corrupted microsd's... I jsut went out n *downloaded* the full version of PCRecovery DriveRestore. Just make it fix the boot sector, n it will save you the pain of formatting and all that.


*EDIT: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ROOM ON YOUR SD CARD. Thanks sword414!*


----------



## Rubedo (May 30, 2010)

sword414 said:
			
		

> no this corruption thing is likely to do with how the sav is 32 mb... if you had less than that of free space remaining, it'll forcefully create the sav  and then thus corrupting the card.
> 
> same reason why some people got corrupt cards after playing wario ware diy, cuz that also uses a 32mb sav



Good thing I always keep extra space open on my MicroSD >_>
Also, unrelated to the topic at hand, but I added a link to my Anime list in my sig, for those of you who may be curious about what I've seen since it's pretty clear that I'm obsessed with anime, what with all the anime bdx files I've obtained >_>
Edit: Also added an avatar finally.


----------



## sword414 (May 30, 2010)

You know what... I'm actually gonna go back to Daigasso until better tools/hacks come out for Jam with the Band, why?
- it hogs up 88 more megabytes than the Japanese version  (rom+sav)
- 50 custom song limit, plus 48 which you can use bdxreplace, and then 100 more if you use degausser which can insert into downloads.
- no support for Japanese characters
- game play is exactly the same. No Japanese knowledge is required. (I'm not planning to sing, and the editor you can just learn it from the english version)


edit---


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> EDIT: Every compile I'm finding of this game is giving me the corrupt microsd


1. Do you have 32mb free space when you start the game
2. it's possible that it has been permanently damaged?


----------



## Lookie401 (May 30, 2010)

You know, this got me thinking...

For those who want DBBDX in "English" without playing JwtB, why don't someone unpack BOTH roms and try to replace some files from the JwtB rom to DBBDX rom? I would try it myself but I'm busy doing something else right now (not only that I ripped the in-game songs! XP).


----------



## Rubedo (May 30, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> You know, this got me thinking...
> 
> For those who want DBBDX in "English" without playing JwtB, why don't someone unpack BOTH roms and try to replace some files from the JwtB rom to DBBDX rom? I would try it myself but I'm busy doing something else right now (not only that I ripped the in-game songs! XP).



Someone posted a thread about that earlier today. Said there were some complications and it couldn't easily be done.
I know nothing of DS hacking so I couldn't do it myself, but if someone did want to do it, they have my support.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 30, 2010)

Ah, I must had missed that. Oh well. lol


----------



## rafaelguerreiro (May 30, 2010)

I read the forum but could not find a concrete answer to my doubts. someone with a good will explain to me if there is a way to extract the music I play European (including those that use the microphone to sing) for the Japanese game? if so how I do it?


----------



## PKInferno (May 30, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> (pic)
> 
> Can anyone tell me the proper romanization for those song titles? That's the last of the 200 Nintendo songs that I have to rename, 49 to be exact.



I'm assuming you're looking for this type of romanization, this example is the first song on your list...

'ni oku yon sen man no hitomi'

or this one 'BIICHITAIMU' would be 'Beach Time' (all caps if you're into that)

I can PM you the rest of the list if someone didn't do this already.

(edit: added second translated sample)


----------



## Rubedo (May 30, 2010)

The next version of the pack should be out in a few days, once I work these last few kinks out. I also came into the possession of a few more songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I decided what song I'm going to make once Team Cyclops releases a fix for JWTB.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMa-Z4-RqIU
I don't really know what I'm doing, so I chose something simple, but good.

*BAD NEWS EVERYONE!*
For some reason my CycloDS isn't recognizing my MicroSD. Not sure if this is related to one or the other so I'm gonna (hopefully) go and get a new MicroSD later today. If it works, well, that's good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If it's a problem with the CycloDS however, I will need to replace it, so that would mean no more updates to the pack after this next one (which is largely complete) aside from what you guys send me, until I can get a replacement.
I'll let you guys know what happens though.


----------



## fragtrolls (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip guys, I reformatted my card and now it works. But i think i'll avoid jam with the band from now on...


----------



## suruz (May 30, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Well, right now all I've got is Happy Material done, so when I get others i'll zip them up and send them along :3
> 
> Guwaah, I need that romanized Happy Material, gimme! xDD
> 
> ...



Also, I havent had any problems running JWTB with wood :/ It runs and saves flawlessly - the only thing that doesnt work is the Wi-Fi download feature, for obvious reasons. I want some of the songs on there, but I guess I would have to buy the game for them :/


----------



## ShigeruTR (May 30, 2010)

When I start this game, my ds was freezed and sd card is broken...

THANKS GOD! I've rescue my save files


----------



## Rubedo (May 31, 2010)

What the hell?
They deleted my JWTB pack from the Banbro uploader again!
Ungrateful bastards.


----------



## Inunah (May 31, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> The next version of the pack should be out in a few days, once I work these last few kinks out. I also came into the possession of a few more songs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not working? Format.


----------



## Rubedo (May 31, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it's jumping back and forth between working and not working.
The CycloDS says that my MicroSD needs to be formatted, but it IS formatted and I can mess with the files and stuff on my PC. Sometimes it boots, and sometimes it gives me that error.


----------



## worlok375 (May 31, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow....you and I think alike.


----------



## Inunah (May 31, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Actually it's jumping back and forth between working and not working.
> The CycloDS says that my MicroSD needs to be formatted, but it IS formatted and I can mess with the files and stuff on my PC. Sometimes it boots, and sometimes it gives me that error.



Mine did that the first two weeks I got my MicroSD.... Kept having to reformat and stuff, but it sorted itself out.


----------



## Rubedo (May 31, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had it for almost 2 years with no problems >_>


----------



## Inunah (May 31, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three days after I got my R4 and MicroSD (It's labeled Japan), it wasn't recognized by the R4 or the computer, and had to be reformatted. (Well.... the icon for it came up in MyComputer, but nothing would happen when I double clicked it. Like, literally I'd double click it and it'd be like I double clicked an empty part of the desktop. I could right click it though, so I just formatted it... But the damn Panasonic formatter took off .20 of space from it, so I haven't used that formatter since...)
I've had various problems since.

But the MicroSD in my mom's R4 (It's labeled Taiwan).... It's never had one friggen problem.

I still wonder how my mom's MicroSD works better.


----------



## Rubedo (May 31, 2010)

*IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT*

Alright guys, I've finished renaming the 200 Nintendo songs, and I've got a handful more songs as well, some of them being DBBDX Wi-Fi songs which until now have never been ripped. 
*IF YOU HAVE ANY SONGS TO SEND ME, PLEASE DO SO TONIGHT*
I'm going to update the pack either late tonight or tomorrow morning (I have to re-write part of the readme too), so anything that is not submitted to me within the next few hours will not be in the pack until I have a suitable amount of songs to make another version.


----------



## Asho (May 31, 2010)

I'd never thought I'd sign up for a forum just for one thread, but here I am.

Rubedo, I've sent a song I made a while ago, and that only really posted once outside of putting it up on the banbro uploader.

I've also discovered something interesting: due to the halved download limit, what BDXTool views as the first slot is actually the 51st slot! This is why songs above the 50th slot don't appear in the game. You can get around this by making copies of songs through the in-game option found in the Score List, and then replace the slots you copied through BDXTool. Though, it'd be less hassle to wait for a tool that read the save properly.


----------



## Rubedo (May 31, 2010)

Asho said:
			
		

> I'd never thought I'd sign up for a forum just for one thread, but here I am.
> 
> Rubedo, I've sent a song I made a while ago, and that only really posted once outside of putting it up on the banbro uploader.
> 
> I've also discovered something interesting: due to the halved download limit, what BDXTool views as the first slot is actually the 51st slot! This is why songs above the 50th slot don't appear in the game. You can get around this by making copies of songs through the in-game option found in the Score List, and then replace the slots you copied through BDXTool. Though, it'd be less hassle to wait for a tool that read the save properly.



I got the song and will be adding it to the pack, thanks.
And hm... and interesting workaround. I'll have to check that out once Team Cyclops releases a fix XD


----------



## Lookie401 (May 31, 2010)

Rubedo, put this fix for "Every Breath You Take" in the pack. It basically fixed the lyric part "ev'ry" to "every". If it was edit in-game the game will force a "line break" so I hex edit it.


----------



## Rubedo (May 31, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Rubedo, put this fix for "Every Breath You Take" in the pack. It basically fixed the lyric part "ev'ry" to "every". If it was edit in-game the game will force a "line break" so I hex edit it.



Okey dokey.
Also, everyone, I'm adding a Credits file to properly give credit to everyone that gave me any BDX files. If I don't include your name, that means I forgot, so all you have to do is remind me and I'll fix it in the next update.

CONTRIBUTIONS ARE CLOSED

The pack will be available shortly.


----------



## YayMii (May 31, 2010)

Why are there so many posts about custom songs and no posts about breaking the AP? Aren't there more people who want to play the game in English compared to people who just want custom songs?


----------



## dinofan01 (May 31, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Why are there so many posts about custom songs and no posts about breaking the AP? Aren't there more people who want to play the game in English compared to people who just want custom songs?


I dont think its anti piracy. Its just flash card comparability. People are waiting on newer firmware rather then a fix.


----------



## Rubedo (May 31, 2010)

Ahahaha...
_*OOPS*_
I had uploaded 1.2, but I noticed I had forgotten to add one of the files so I deleted it so I could add it and re-upload it.
Turns out it deletes the whole history of the file. >_>
No worries though, I've got it under control. Just gimme a few minutes and I'll put 1.2 up.

Edit: Wait, no it doesn't Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IT'S HERE!!!
http://filetrip.net/f11565-BDX-Mega-Pack-1-2.html
Please read the changelog for more information. If I forgot to credit you, please remind me


----------



## esker (May 31, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Why are there so many posts about custom songs and no posts about breaking the AP? Aren't there more people who want to play the game in English compared to people who just want custom songs?


Perhaps because there's nothing that anyone can contribute to any kind of meaningful discussion about the AP other than pointless bitching? Whereas discussion about custom songs has a point?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 31, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Ahahaha...
> _*OOPS*_
> I had uploaded 1.2, but I noticed I had forgotten to add one of the files so I deleted it so I could add it and re-upload it.
> Turns out it deletes the whole history of the file. >_>
> ...



Oh yeah, in the Megapack 1.1, Ai Senshi and Trust you forever gave me an error when I tried to insert them using BDXTool.


----------



## Rubedo (May 31, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm... I'll look into that, thanks.


----------



## Maxkhoon (May 31, 2010)

really glad it's fix~

so far the bdx files only work on bdxtool but not deggauser?

thanks.


----------



## Axelsoul (May 31, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> really glad it's fix~
> 
> so far the bdx files only work on bdxtool but not deggauser?
> 
> thanks.




What you talking bout, Degausser works for me.


----------



## basher11 (May 31, 2010)

Axelsoul said:
			
		

> Maxkhoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



liar. degausser wont work on Jam With The Band


----------



## Lookie401 (May 31, 2010)

Anybody notice when you select a country like Australia and go to the download list, it says it cannot retrieve the chart data? I wonder if this means Australia will get the game too and they'll have their own download list due to different music licensing. If this true then it also mean you can go back and forth between "countries" to get two different download list. Of course this only apply to people with the real cart.

Also, I found a "trick" for those who want to use degausser to add in songs, especially using the download slot. degausser will only accept a save file that's 8MB (and IMO should be the true save file size). Of course this only apply to WOOD user right now. You have to figure out a way to trim the 32MB save file to 8MB. A nice and free program called HJ-Split will do the job. Before you start *MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR SAVE JUST IN CASE*.

- Download and unrar/unzip it.
- Copy your save to the unrar/unzip folder.
- Start program "hjsplit.exe" and select "split".
- Select "input file" and select your save file. Double-click it or hit open.
- Where it says "Split file size" type in "8" and in the drop-down menu select "Mbytes".
- Select "Start". Now there should be four new files in the unrar/unzip folder named "[filename].nds.sav.001" to "[filename].nds.sav.004"
- Close program.
- Start program "degausser.exe" and go to File > Open SAV > and select "[filename].nds.sav.001".
Note that you need to change the files of type from "SAV Files (*.sav)" to "All Files (*.*)".
- Add songs!

- When finish, save file and start up "hjsplit.exe" and select "join".
- Select "input file" and select "[filename].nds.sav.001". Double-click it or hit open.
- Change location of the output file or else it will overwrite the old 32MB save file.
- Select "Start".
- Move save file back to microSD card and enjoy!


----------



## basher11 (May 31, 2010)

oh cool! thanks!


----------



## Axelsoul (May 31, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Axelsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I thought you were talking about DBBX. My bad then.


----------



## da_rula (May 31, 2010)

No Acekard 2 (/ AKAIO) fix so far? :/


----------



## rafaelguerreiro (May 31, 2010)

da_rula said:
			
		

> No Acekard 2 (/ AKAIO) fix so far? :/



2


----------



## berlinka (May 31, 2010)

da_rula said:
			
		

> No Acekard 2 (/ AKAIO) fix so far? :/


No mate. Off course not. Mr Normmatt still doesn't feel like it. So I'm glad I still have my good old R4 card.


----------



## WarioMCP (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven't read through this entire thread yet (though I have read at least 20 pages of it) but has there been a fix for the M3 Real? There hasn't been any firmware updates since this game came out so I've assumed that there hasn't, but there's no shame in asking (and bumping the thread back to page one).


----------



## Inunah (Jun 1, 2010)

WarioMCP said:
			
		

> I haven't read through this entire thread yet (though I have read at least 20 pages of it) but has there been a fix for the M3 Real? There hasn't been any firmware updates since this game came out so I've assumed that there hasn't, but there's no shame in asking (and bumping the thread back to page one).


I don't think you can bump threads back to page 1 on the NDS release subforum...


----------



## ayoung7227 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a AK2i and I have been tinkering around with the bdx tool and noticed the sav file end up being 512 kb and knowing that the SAV must be 8 mb I tried creating the SAV file in DX Degausser.  I then placed the newly created SAV file and used it with the bdx tool and hoped it would maybe trigger something but no luck.  Maybe someone would like to play around with the file I created and maybe know more about what to do to get it working?  Let me know and I will email it to you.  I put like 5 songs on the file.

Thanks!


----------



## Asho (Jun 1, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Anybody notice when you select a country like Australia and go to the download list, it says it cannot retrieve the chart data? I wonder if this means Australia will get the game too and they'll have their own download list due to different music licensing. If this true then it also mean you can go back and forth between "countries" to get two different download list. Of course this only apply to people with the real cart.
> 
> Also, I found a "trick" for those who want to use degausser to add in songs, especially using the download slot. degausser will only accept a save file that's 8MB (and IMO should be the true save file size). Of course this only apply to WOOD user right now. You have to figure out a way to trim the 32MB save file to 8MB. A nice and free program called HJ-Split will do the job. Before you start *MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR SAVE JUST IN CASE*.
> 
> ...


Hah, it worked! Thanks, man!

By the way, custom slot 1 is indeed read as DL slot 51 by degausser.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 1, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> degausser will only accept a save file that's 8MB (and IMO should be the true save file size).


According to z.g, the size of the save chip is 32MByte, same as Wario. However, it is unlikely that the game would write that much data, which means, the save type really is 32MByte, but the game does not use all that space.


----------



## MrCheco (Jun 1, 2010)

I love JWTB and I have a newbie question.  Is there some program to create bdx files with my own mp3 or midis? I´m no expert in music but many of them sound pretty good to be man-made (the anime ones for example). Also thanks to Rubedo and everyone else for the mega pack.


----------



## Asho (Jun 1, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Lookie401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no such thing other than transcribing notes from a midi composer. There ARE anime fans that good at music out there.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree, I don't think they would bother to make a smaller one. NAND is so cheap, nowadays.

My memory is not clear, but I think there was a MIDI - BBS converter. I have a file name "bbstomidi" in my PC, too lazy to check what it is/does and I don't care too much, I suck at music games.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 1, 2010)

Regarding someone's complaint that Ai Senshi and Trust You Forever gave an error when they were inserted into BDX Tool, this is likely because BDX Tool (on computers not running in Japanese language mode) cannot load special characters, such as Japanese itself or things like that little dot in Ai Senshi's name and will give an error. Just delete anything that's not plain English text and it should work fine.

Also, I have good news!
A friend of mine has downloaded a few songs from DBBDX Wi-Fi and will be providing us with some brand new BDX files! However, he's not going to rip them until he's decided that he's finished downloading new songs, so it may be a few days before he sends them my way, but when he does I'll post them here and of course, add them in the next version of the pack.

I know what some of them are, and I'm sure you guys will be pleased with some of them... but I'm not going to tell you just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Metal Overlord (Jun 1, 2010)

If everyone wants to play this game so much then why don't they just buy it because I am


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 1, 2010)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> If everyone wants to play this game so much then why don't they just buy it because I am



Many of us can play Daigasso Band Brothers DX, which is pretty much the same thing (not too much of a language barrier). Many of us are just waiting for a fix so we can have those songs from Daigasso imported to Jam with the Band.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 1, 2010)

so jwtb only has 50 download slots doesn't it


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 1, 2010)

I've long since given up on waiting for a Cyclo fix for this. The space this was going to occupy on my card is now reserved for the Megaman Zero Collection in a week. Which had better work...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 1, 2010)

poor blaze.... im running it on scds2, my cyclo is on backburner until the next beta


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll be investing in a SCDS2 shortly. Well, as soon as selling all my old retro games works out. Whether that be here or on this Swapz site where some guy's offering me cold hard cash for my SNES collection. I need to replace my Cyclo 'cause it's badly worn out, takes ages to register if I remove it to swap cards. truth be told I think my DS is in need of some TLC as well, but I doubt I'll get enough to take care of both


----------



## Emil007 (Jun 1, 2010)

Game seems to work correctly on DSONEi with EOS SP3 - at least i can play more than one song...

//EDIT: except for the download error 31111


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 1, 2010)

Works fine on my DSTWO with EOS 1.02. It's too bad that we can't fake the Nintendo Wi-Fi servers anymore to download songs and such. Oh well. At least it is an interesting game.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 2, 2010)

By any chance does anyone know how well this game sold? 
I can't find sales figures ANYWHERE.
I'm curious how well it could sell considering there was ABSOLUTELY NO ADVERTISING.


----------



## Krazplay (Jun 2, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> By any chance does anyone know how well this game sold?
> I can't find sales figures ANYWHERE.
> I'm curious how well it could sell considering there was ABSOLUTELY NO ADVERTISING.
> I'm curious too, this game doesn't even appear on VGChartz.
> ...


Yeah, the last EOS of DSONE/DSONEi get rid of that AP ! No more Aura Lee's Music Box ^-^


----------



## Maxkhoon (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks to Lookie, degausser is compatible with JWTB :-)

but may I know how many songs, MAXIMUM in JWTB?

I only manage to make it to 149,

thanks.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 3, 2010)

I love my Acekard but it's times like these I wish I had a secondary backup card for games like this.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 3, 2010)

Krazplay said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my best bet is that it sold horribly, like under 100 copies, where i live.
not because of the quality though, but more because only webshops have it in stock.
nobody has it in store here.


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay guys, I'm going to try translating some lyrics in the Japanese songs to English. Wish me luck ^^ (dragging the letters to time the syllables is a lot harder than it seems)


----------



## Lookie401 (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you really translating Japanese lyric to English like these?


...or do you mean romanizing it?


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 4, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Are you really translating Japanese lyric to English like these?
> 
> 
> ...or do you mean romanizing it?



Well... I don't really have a large vocabulary so I don't know which word to choose, but I'm going to make the lyrics to how you'd pronounce it in Japanese (or at least trying to. The letters are scattered everywhere).


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Lookie401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Translating means turning the Japanese lyrics into English, like if it said 'watashi wa' it would translate to 'I am'.
Romanizing means turning Japanese letters into English letters, and keeping the words in the pronunciation of how you would say it in Japanese.

I think you're going for the second one.

Try using AnimeLyrics if you have trouble. That's what i'm using to Romanize all the songs I've got.


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 4, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Archenyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I mean romainzation then. So.. Who wants to suggest a song for me? The song I picked was a bit difficult.


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> I guess I mean romainzation then. So.. Who wants to suggest a song for me? The song I picked was a bit difficult.


Well, none of them are that difficult for transcribing and placing lyrics, but...

I guess an easy one for me was Happy Material from Negima... But you'll probably want a song with a slow melody to start with... So... Maybe any song by Utada Hikaru, or maybe something by Eri Kawai. You'll find something.

Most of this stuff IS time consuming though.

Go to http://www.animelyrics.com and find the song you're trying to transcribe, and then use the lyrics from there. It makes it easy and more accurate..... (Me being me, I fix EVERY typo in the lyrics before I even think of karaoke'ing them, and I get pissed off when the romaji isn't exactly correct)


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 4, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Archenyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason why it was hard for me was because all of the letters were shifted to the far far FAR right for some reason.  Maybe I should just delete them and restart. 

@ Below: Alright. Thanks! =)


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.
Well just press delete page until there aren't any more lyrics, it'll also delete the lyric placement.


----------



## Lookie401 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just FYI AKAIO 1.7 came out and it created a 16MB save file. Half of what WOOD created.

And no, downloading doesn't work. XP


----------



## FTommy (Jun 4, 2010)

i hope downloading gonna be fixed soon...well i could use the song import to save file thingy too


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 4, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> i hope downloading gonna be fixed soon...well i could use the song import to save file thingy too



Downloading will not be fixed, ever.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 4, 2010)

aaw that sux...Then SAV editing tiiiiime!


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 4, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> FTommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can fix it if you own the game and a valid ID ;-)


----------



## FTommy (Jun 4, 2010)

Can someone here direct me to BDX tool since i can't really find it in google


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 4, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Can someone here direct me to BDX tool since i can't really find it in google



The BDX Mega Pack has a readme for a reason.
Read it.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 4, 2010)

i started reading it actually but i didn't read it through.Thanks,i found it now  ^^""


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 4, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Just FYI AKAIO 1.7 came out and it created a 16MB save file. Half of what WOOD created.
> 
> And no, downloading doesn't work. XP


it doesn't have to make more.

theoretically an 8MB save should work fine, though for that you might have to bypass a check or 2.

the only reason the game uses a 32MB save is because there are no other 128MB cards with 8 or more MB save space.


----------



## squall23 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yay, thanks for the degausser trick.  It works.  SO MUCH SPACE.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 4, 2010)

Can anyone repost this "Degausser Trick"?


----------



## squall23 (Jun 4, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Anybody notice when you select a country like Australia and go to the download list, it says it cannot retrieve the chart data? I wonder if this means Australia will get the game too and they'll have their own download list due to different music licensing. If this true then it also mean you can go back and forth between "countries" to get two different download list. Of course this only apply to people with the real cart.
> 
> Also, I found a "trick" for those who want to use degausser to add in songs, especially using the download slot. degausser will only accept a save file that's 8MB (and IMO should be the true save file size). Of course this only apply to WOOD user right now. You have to figure out a way to trim the 32MB save file to 8MB. A nice and free program called HJ-Split will do the job. Before you start *MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR SAVE JUST IN CASE*.
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2010)

is there any Save Files out there that I can get to get more tracks : D


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 4, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> is there any Save Files out there that I can get to get more tracks : D



Well shit, I don't know.
There couldn't possibly be thousands of tracks in the pack in my sig that everyone else is using!

Anyway uh... we may have a teeny little problem...
I noticed that somehow, between version 1.0 and 1.1, AM11.00 disappeared from the pack. I put it back in in 1.2
Just now I noticed that the TV Size of Listen!! is gone. I'm almost certain that I had a TV Size of listen in there... didn't I?
So, some songs seem to be missing... and the bigger question is, are there songs missing they I have yet to notice are missing?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2010)

HOLY SHIT

IM ON WIFI NOW xP

just can't download any songs


"connection error"

oh, and I got the Huge music pack..MUCH THANKS!! : D



I think i'm going to just capture the music and make the .DBX files .WAV

which is a FUCKING hell of a lot of work....so I will just do the ones i'm familiar with and the ones I like..for sanity's sake.


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 4, 2010)

because it's working on AKAIO 1.7 I want to ask this:

How to put Mega packs into the game ??

And

Does anybody has owl city music or Pokemon music for this game ??

I Hope you can help me


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 4, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> because it's working on AKAIO 1.7 I want to ask this:
> 
> How to put Mega packs into the game ??
> 
> ...



RTFM


----------



## ThommyDude (Jun 4, 2010)

too lazy to read through the whole thing...
there a fix yet for any card but the acecard?


----------



## Depravo (Jun 4, 2010)

ThommyTheBoy said:
			
		

> too lazy to read through the whole thing...
> there a fix yet for any card but the acecard?


Yes, it's fixed on the R4 as well for people who use the Wood R4 firmware.


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could also be asking for a save that lets you get more song slots in your game. Which the answer in that case would be nosh.


----------



## ThommyDude (Jun 4, 2010)

K, Thanks Depravo!


----------



## FTommy (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey!
ANy place where i can get songs like RHCP,Foo fighters or nowdays rock/pop songs since the pack only contains really few (mostly just anime and game musics) and the base songs are crap like SMoke on the water,LADY MARMALADE,Etc...


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Hey!
> ANy place where i can get songs like RHCP,Foo fighters or nowdays rock/pop songs since the pack only contains really few (mostly just anime and game musics) and the base songs are crap like SMoke on the water,LADY MARMALADE,Etc...


Crap?????? CRAP?????????

You can say that about Foo Fighters and RHCP, but NOT Smoke on the Water and Lady Marmalade and whatever you mean by Etc!


----------



## FTommy (Jun 4, 2010)

Hahahahhaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Whatever.I'm still up with my question.Anyone?


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Hahahahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody's interested in making those songs for JwtB. People are only interested in stuff that were on video games or anime or are in Japanese. You'll have to find a midi of the songs and a midi-bdx program.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 4, 2010)

See?Was it that hard to give me a real answer?Thanks Inunah


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> See?Was it that hard to give me a real answer?Thanks Inunah


NP.....

But I just wanted to fuck around first. XD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got PMS, you can't blame me for wanting to piss people off.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 4, 2010)

Like the guy who wanted SAV with lots of songs?At first i didn't know how to put songs in it too until i read the ReadMe.TXT Fully


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 4, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Hey!
> ANy place where i can get songs like RHCP,Foo fighters or nowdays rock/pop songs since the pack only contains really few (mostly just anime and game musics) and the base songs are crap like SMoke on the water,LADY MARMALADE,Etc...



Most of the default songs are awesome, way to have bad taste.


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 5, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> FTommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most people make J-Pop and background music from games (Most of the community is Japanese).. But I think the closest you can find is What I've Done by Linkin Park, The Call and I Want It that Way by the Backstreet boys, so nope.  I'll tell you if I can find anything that you might want.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 5, 2010)

i bet a cyclon ds fix won't be around till a mega man zero collecting get's leaked for ds.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 5, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, I haven't seen any BDXes of those first two songs. Links?


----------



## Inunah (Jun 5, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Archenyte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've saw those on that Japanese BDX site. I wanted them too but no passwords.


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 5, 2010)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Anybody notice when you select a country like Australia and go to the download list, it says it cannot retrieve the chart data? I wonder if this means Australia will get the game too and they'll have their own download list due to different music licensing. If this true then it also mean you can go back and forth between "countries" to get two different download list. Of course this only apply to people with the real cart.
> 
> Also, I found a "trick" for those who want to use degausser to add in songs, especially using the download slot. degausser will only accept a save file that's 8MB (and IMO should be the true save file size). Of course this only apply to WOOD user right now. You have to figure out a way to trim the 32MB save file to 8MB. A nice and free program called HJ-Split will do the job. Before you start *MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR SAVE JUST IN CASE*.
> 
> ...



I tried this but YASU's BDXtool only can open normal save files :S
So I tried that but nothing changed in the game :S


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 5, 2010)

maybe someone could hack the Daigasso Band Brothers DX save file (which can store 50 more songs than Jam With the Band has) and make Jam With The Band have 100 songs??


----------



## jgu1994 (Jun 5, 2010)

Are there still links of bdxtool floating around? The one on Yasu's page just redirects me to the top and I'm unable to dl the activation key generator.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 5, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Are there still links of bdxtool floating around? The one on Yasu's page just redirects me to the top and I'm unable to dl the activation key generator.



I just tried it. No problems downloading it. What browser are you using?


----------



## jgu1994 (Jun 5, 2010)

Firefox. I tried with IE explorer and it worked on that.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 5, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Firefox. I tried with IE explorer and it worked on that.



Weird. I used FF and it worked fine.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 5, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Lookie401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yasu's tool works fine without splitting the save like you have to for the degausser. Just use you untouched save file. Worked great for me.


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 5, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Wait, I haven't seen any BDXes of those first two songs. Links?



The first one is actually a .bbs I don't know if you'll like it http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?file=3955
The second one is at http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?file=6031

It seems there's someone who has a bunch of Linkin Park bdx files but doesn't upload them http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/12853159 =(


----------



## MrCheco (Jun 6, 2010)

What are those.bbs files? Are they for the bbstomml exe? If this is true, then how do you make .bbs files?


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 6, 2010)

MrCheco said:
			
		

> What are those.bbs files? Are they for the bbstomml exe? If this is true, then how do you make .bbs files?



bbs files = bdx files for Daigasso! Band Brothers (the first game)
You can load them into BDXtool and it'll export them as BDX files.
They tend to have volume level problems when loaded into DBBDX/JWTB though. Not always, but sometimes.


----------



## MrCheco (Jun 6, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> MrCheco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## squall23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Yasu's tool works fine without splitting the save like you have to for the degausser. Just use you untouched save file. Worked great for me.


Except that IIRC, you can only import songs into the custom list with BDXtool, not the download list which degausser can, giving that much more space.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 6, 2010)

I made a TVTropes article for the game.
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/JamWithTheBand


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 6, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but it's at least a start. If you're having trouble getting degausser working then at least you can still use yasu's tool and import some songs.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 7, 2010)

I got my hand on a converter and it works alright with at least half of the midis i can get so i'll make a pack too soon with Game and Nowdays musics


----------



## Maxkhoon (Jun 7, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> I got my hand on a converter and it works alright with at least half of the midis i can get so i'll make a pack too soon with Game and Nowdays musics



cant wait :-)

actually which music quality is better?

midi or bdx?

thanks.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 7, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> I got my hand on a converter and it works alright with at least half of the midis i can get so i'll make a pack too soon with Game and Nowdays musics



There's a reason why I haven't linked to the Midi > BBS converter.
Because everything it churns out sounds like SHIT.
But by all means, try it for yourself. I won't be including them in the Mega Pack, unless you're lucky enough to get it to make something halfway decent (approximately a 1% chance).


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 7, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> FTommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there isn't truly a quality difference between the 2 formats.
essentially they are both nothing more than collections of notecharts tagged with an instrument identifier.
any quality difference between the 2 is caused by the instrument data used by the playback software, and not by whatever is stored in the files themselves.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 7, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> Maxkhoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically there IS a difference. There are far more options in the JWTB/DBBDX editor than in the DBB editor. For example, you couldn't even change the tempo mid-song in DBB.


----------



## Lookie401 (Jun 7, 2010)

A MIDI to BBS converter will only work well if the MIDI was composed/made in mind (start from scratch) for Band Brothers (DX). You can't grab/download someone's work, put it into the converter and expect it to sound as good as the original MIDI.

If you're loading a BBS file for DBBDX/JwtB at least you get the chance to edit/adjust the song post-converted.



			
				Rubedo said:
			
		

> Technically there IS a difference. There are far more options in the JWTB/DBBDX editor than in the DBB editor. For example, you couldn't even change the tempo mid-song in DBB.


You can change tempo in DBB... if tempo change was already noted on the MIDI.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 7, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> FTommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like i'd want my songs in your Megapack..tch..Actually i don't get why are people so rude here.

About the quality,i'm won't be converting midis that sounds ghey so don't worry.Also if you have any good midis on your hands(this goes for all of you) send the link or the midi itself to me and i'll see if i can do it.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 7, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you understand. I'm not being rude. 
The Midi > BBS converter sucks, no matter what kind of midi you use.
Also, you have no room to talk about being rude, what with how you use "ghey" as an insult.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 8, 2010)

"ghey" is a relation word for bad IMO

Anyway not ALL midis turns out being crap when u play it in JWTB.I only gonna release the songs that i tested and sounds okay that's all.It's up to you if you try them or not,i'm not forcing anyone


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> "ghey" is a relation word for bad IMO



What you are doing is insulting gay people. By using it in such a word, you are insinuating that being gay is something bad. I think you should rethink your word choices.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 8, 2010)

Whatever,At least i'm trying to do something to have more songs cuz i'm sure that most of the people don't even know at least the half of the songs you have in your pack.I'm trying to make a little more...how would i say..famous songs the most of the peoples know.

Also i need a little bit of help with the converter since the edited names sometimes have a lot of "?" at the end of the song names.Anyone?


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Whatever,At least i'm trying to do something to have more songs cuz i'm sure that most of the people don't even know at least the half of the songs you have in your pack.I'm trying to make a little more...how would i say..famous songs the most of the peoples know.
> 
> Also i need a little bit of help with the converter since the edited names sometimes have a lot of "?" at the end of the song names.Anyone?



Put them in a save and start the game.
I'm not sure what the menu names are, since I haven't played JWTB yet (stupid team cyclops...)
From the main menu.
Middle option
Right option
Top option
Bottom option
Bottom option
Pick the song
The option with the wrench on it
Top left option
Rename it


----------



## FTommy (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

Team Cyclops released a "fix" that doesn't fix it because it creates a 16 MB save file instead of a 32 MB one.
Can anyone send me their 32 MB save?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

Where does one find the Japanese sites with the BDX or BBS files on them? I may be oblivious but somehow I can't seem to find them. I know I found plenty back when this was released in Japanese but I can't relocate them. :/


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 8, 2010)

does it work or not on cyclo?
the game has a 32MB save, but it effectively needs no more than 8MB(i think even as little as 5MB) to store savedata(including custom/downloaded songs)
they could've set it as 16MB to save some space.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Where does one find the Japanese sites with the BDX or BBS files on them? I may be oblivious but somehow I can't seem to find them. I know I found plenty back when this was released in Japanese but I can't relocate them. :/



http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?page=1
Though most of our bdx files actually came from ndsbbs, which is a Chinese website that requires membership and acceptance to a group to download files from them. The person who provided us with ndsbbs packs vanished off the face of the earth though.

Anyway, Team Cyclops released a fix to their fix and now it works on the CycloDS! (It uses a 16 MB save)
And yes, you can do the Degausser trick with it.

Anyway, I found ANOTHER missing file, Mayday, which should be in the J-Pop folder, but it isn't...

Also, guys, remember, the pack depends on YOU all to expand it, so don't forget to send me songs you obtain that aren't in the pack, and please also try looking through the Variety and ndsbbs folders to see if there's anything you know.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool, thanks Rubedo


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 9, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Anyway, Team Cyclops released a fix to their fix and now it works on the CycloDS! (It uses a 16 MB save)
> And yes, you can do the Degausser trick with it.



Umm...I've been toying with the game a bit today (with my Evo card). So, by degausser, you're referring to the song pack you've had circulating for while? It will work with this English version of the game?


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 9, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Degausser is one of the programs you can use to put songs into it.
It's probably easier for newbies to just use BDX Tool though.
Download the pack link in my signature, and read the readme.
And yes, it works.


----------



## Metroid Kirby (Jun 9, 2010)

For all interested, I've made a JWTB version of Hear You Me by Jimmy Eat World. Get it here.

Hope you like it!


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome work!You could try "Pain" or " The middle" form them


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 9, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Awesome work!You could try "Pain" or " The middle" form them



The Middle would be pretty fun to play, I think.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

umm you guys could suggest some songs that i could try turning into BSS cuz it's really hard to figure out what you like O___o

I'll try "The Middle" as well


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 9, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> umm you guys could suggest some songs that i could try turning into BSS cuz it's really hard to figure out what you like O___o
> 
> I'll try "The Middle" as well



I highly doubt you can get any favorable results, but I'll just throw some stuff out there.
Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up
Rolling Stones - Jumpin' Jack Flash
Rembrandts - I'll Be There For You (opening to Friends)
Phil Collins - Take Me Home
Phil Collins - Don't Lose My Number
Phil Collins - Sussudio
Genesis - Invisible Touch
Savage Garden - Truly, Madly, Deeply
Savage Garden - I Want You
Savage Garden - I Knew I Loved You
Savage Garden - Crash and Burn
Savage Garden - The Animal Song
Earth, Wind and Fire - September
BeeGees - Stayin' Alive
The Killers - Mr. Brightside
Guns n' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

Awkay guy i made a small bundle with 34 tracks in it,some of them are your requests Rubedo.
Some songs have their starting 1-2 second cut down somehow,i'm still figuring out how to fix that.
You'll notice that the names are mostly messed up since i used short names for testing them(Heck,there are a lot of midi versions of these songs) so you can all rename em with Rubedo's way.Just read above a bit.

The pack contains songs like:
Crush 40 - His world
BeeGees - Stayin Alive
Rick Astley - Never gonna...
Megaman 8 - Astroman
Iron Maiden - Trooper
MMZX - Area 2
Some Megaman battle network songs(Hey,i'm a fanatic..bear with it)
and others.i'll have a lot of time now that my summer started so i gonna expand the pack.
I hope you'll like at least some songs.i've put a lot effort in starting this project.
Thanks for your time,here's the link

http://www.mediafire.com/?numynyniewt

Sidenote: You might asking how to put them into the game,well in the same way you import BDX files,Degausser or BDXTool(I use this)


----------



## sugarspun58 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey all,

Newbie to the site here, tho have been using it for a long while. First I would like to thank all of you on this site (and others) that have helped us skint DS owners get the best out of the console!!!!

Damn shame Jam with the Band doesn't work on the M3real yet, as I did try out and loved the Jap version but gave up because it confused me so much!!!! So I'll be keeping a eye out on what happens here.

As a side note, I gave my old M3 card (Am I right in saying this is just a rebranded R4 card????) to my old man. I can still get most games to work, but quite a few newer ones don't. From reading here, is it possible to load the WOOD firmware onto this card? (If this has been answered, I apologise, please point me in the right direction) Will this solve the problem with newer games? Also is the save format the same or will i have to convert them all?

Anyhow thanks for solving the Zelda - ST mystery for me (and a lot of my pals).

Going to finish of AW - Dual strike. Hope there is some movement for JwtB by the time I finished dark conflict!!!


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 9, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Awkay guy i made a small bundle with 34 tracks in it,some of them are your requests Rubedo.
> Some songs have their starting 1-2 second cut down somehow,i'm still figuring out how to fix that.
> You'll notice that the names are mostly messed up since i used short names for testing them(Heck,there are a lot of midi versions of these songs) so you can all rename em with Rubedo's way.Just read above a bit.
> 
> ...



Why not try opening the midis in a midi sequencer and adding an extra blank line at the beginning and then making it a bbs?
I'll try some of these out shortly


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 9, 2010)

*AND NOW A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT FROM YOUR FRIENDLY NEIGHBORHOOD RUBEDO*

When creating a BDX file, there are a few things one should keep in mind.
1. It is customary for the instrument used as the melody (the part with the lyrics) to be in the top left slot, and the part used as the backup melody to be in the top right slot.
2. It is customary for the drums to be in the bottom right slot. If you have multiple drums, they should go in the bottom left.
3. NES should never be used as a melody instrument because people simply don't sound like that. If you feel that you wish to use NES as a melody instrument, please reconsider your choice with perhaps a Synth instrument of some sort.

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I submitted a review for the game to GameFAQs.
http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/945811-jam-with...s/review-141690
Plus I added the unlockables cheats.


----------



## Metroid Kirby (Jun 10, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Awesome work!You could try "Pain" or " The middle" form them
> 
> Great idea, those are two of their most upbeat songs- I think I'm going to do "Pain" or "Sweet Child of Mine" next.
> 
> ...



As far as the melody, I tried to switch the parts around, but JWTB wouldn't let me copy the guitar part so I had to keep it where it was :\


----------



## Metroid Kirby (Jun 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why not try opening the midis in a midi sequencer and adding an extra blank line at the beginning and then making it a bbs?
> I'll try some of these out shortly



What do you mean? Is there a way to convert midis to bbs files? Because I've never been able to find one.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if the JWTB Speaker Channel got dumped? The retail version of the game comes with a code to download it from the Wii Shop Channel.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 10, 2010)

Metroid Kirby said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, we've been talking about it for the last few pages now >_>
But it sucks. There are a number of problems and everything it spits out just sounds bad.


----------



## Metroid Kirby (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, I'd like to try it just for kicks- all the links I'm finding on the web to a the program are broken- do you have an active one?


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 10, 2010)

Metroid Kirby said:
			
		

> Well, I'd like to try it just for kicks- all the links I'm finding on the web to a the program are broken- do you have an active one?



http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=1881


----------



## Metroid Kirby (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome! Now this program may not work well with existing midis, but I have midi composer software that I use quite often, and if I work within the parameters, this can make for a much easier experience than using the in-game composer.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 10, 2010)

Metroid Kirby said:
			
		

> Awesome! Now this program may not work well with existing midis, but I have midi composer software that I use quite often, and if I work within the parameters, this can make for a much easier experience than using the in-game composer.



Not really. It's still really prone to errors. You're better off just making it normally in-game.


----------



## Metroid Kirby (Jun 10, 2010)

What kind of errors? It seems as if I can still edit the songs further in-game, so I could fix any errors there, I suppose...


----------



## FTommy (Jun 10, 2010)

sugarspun58 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Newbie to the site here, tho have been using it for a long while. First I would like to thank all of you on this site (and others) that have helped us skint DS owners get the best out of the console!!!!
> 
> ...



As far as i heard the Wood firmware for R4 cards are as up-to-date as AKAIO so the game would possibly work on it,The questions is that the M3 can emulate that firmware or can't.You better try it out after you backed up your games and saves


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 10, 2010)

Metroid Kirby said:
			
		

> What kind of errors? It seems as if I can still edit the songs further in-game, so I could fix any errors there, I suppose...



Generally, the first line or two of the song is cut off.
If a track has chords, it simply picks one of the notes and ignores the rest.
If it has more than 8 instruments, it ignores everything past the 8th slot.
It generates part placement and volume based on DBB's system (the closer to the middle of the list it is, the louder it is).
It sometimes just fails to generate notes where there are notes, or generates the wrong notes.

It's probably easier to just make stuff from scratch than try and find and fix every little problem.

Also, if anyone DOES want to submit some Midi > BBS songs to me, for possible inclusion in the pack (of course, with a disclaimer that the songs may suck in quality), I want them to have proper titles or I'm not including them. It'd be a pain for users to find songs they know if they're all made up of jumbled letters and ?s.


----------



## twede86 (Jun 10, 2010)

Edge users:

There's the new firmware, Edge OS 1.11, which fixes compatibility.

That is all.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

So has anyone been able to get an actual copy and rip Wi-Fi songs yet? >_>


----------



## jhazicalization (Jun 11, 2010)

twede86 said:
			
		

> Edge users:
> 
> There's the new firmware, Edge OS 1.11, which fixes compatibility.
> 
> That is all.


nice one..ive been waiting for weeks for this one!!!


----------



## FTommy (Jun 11, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So has anyone been able to get an actual copy and rip Wi-Fi songs yet? >_>



If i would have a list i could make them but that wouldN't be the same


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...No, it most certainly would not.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So has anyone been able to get an actual copy and rip Wi-Fi songs yet? >_>


still no way yet for backing up saves from the original game.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 12, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why can't you back up saves for JWTB the same way you do for DBBDX and well, any other DS game?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 12, 2010)

because those methods are made for saves up to 8MB or less.
they all fail on JWTB(and i guess warioware DIY as well) because they don't recognize the 32MB savefile.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 12, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> because those methods are made for saves up to 8MB or less.
> they all fail on JWTB(and i guess warioware DIY as well) because they don't recognize the 32MB savefile.



Even the NDS Backup tool? Can't it rip entire cart data? Why can't it rip save data that large?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 12, 2010)

i don't know why exactly, but every homebrew dumping tool reports it as unrecognised, so it refuses to dump the save.
and the compatible-with-everything NDS adapter plus freezes as soon as you insert the JWTB cart.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 12, 2010)

Argh, dammit. Someone FINALLY uploaded a version of My Soul, Your Beats! to the Banbro uploader and it sounds terrible >_<
Oh well... *gets*


----------



## FTommy (Jun 13, 2010)

O RLY? Can i haz it? :3


----------



## FTommy (Jun 13, 2010)

found it but WTH!!! What's this KEY entereing thing again >: [ What's with the japanese and their key download...

Where can i get the key?

EDIT: Sorry i accidently pressed quick reply instead of EDIT

EDIT2: The pw was "loli"


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 13, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> found it but WTH!!! What's this KEY entereing thing again >: [ What's with the japanese and their key download...
> 
> Where can i get the key?
> 
> ...



Yeah... how did you not know what the banbro uploader was until just now? XD


----------



## FTommy (Jun 13, 2010)

Well i never played Daigasso Band Brothers just JWTB so i'M kinda new to this


----------



## linkmandrew (Jun 13, 2010)

There are so many pages, I don't want to look through all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Has there been a fix for Cyclo DS? Thank you!


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 13, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Argh, dammit. Someone FINALLY uploaded a version of My Soul, Your Beats! to the Banbro uploader and it sounds terrible >_<
> Oh well... *gets*



There's a modified version and it got released today. Too busy to download and import though (I've got an essay to write =(  ).

EDIT: I wonder if it sounds any better than the last one

[email protected]: @ below, http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm7610253 is the video and i don't know if the pass is in there but it might be good to take a look (i need to sleep bye)


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 13, 2010)

linkmandrew said:
			
		

> There are so many pages, I don't want to look through all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes... this does sound a little better. Though there's still a problem with the second piano part being way too loud.

Also, it seems there's a new version of Ready Steady Go up there, but it doesn't have a password. Can anyone help me figure it out?


----------



## FTommy (Jun 14, 2010)

linkmandrew said:
			
		

> There are so many pages, I don't want to look through all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There were no FIX-es released for this game only the flashcarts had a firmware update so i'd say go and try Cyclo's freshest firmware

About ready steady...any idea why are they protecting the songs with PW?


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 14, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> linkmandrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same reason why you can only get into 2ch with a Japanese IP, because the Japanese are Xenophobic and don't want the dirty foreigners touching their work.

Anyway, E3 starts today. Nintendo's conference is on Tuesday though. Let's all hope for a US release of JWTB!


----------



## FTommy (Jun 15, 2010)

No US release,hah,well not like i was interested in it at all.i'm happy with the EU one


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 15, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> No US release,hah,well not like i was interested in it at all.i'm happy with the EU one



Way to drop the ball, Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 16, 2010)

So, is there a way to convert .bdx files into .midi, which I could then convert to .mp3?
There's this one song I would convert to .mp3...


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 16, 2010)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> So, is there a way to convert .bdx files into .midi, which I could then convert to .mp3?
> There's this one song I would convert to .mp3...



No.
Why don't you just get the mp3 of the actual song?

Also, where did everyone go? Has everyone just moved to another thread without my knowledge or has everyone forgotten about the game?


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 16, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only check this thread about once each day and I'm just here to answer questions or comment on what others say.  By the time I get there, you already answered so i just do nothing o.o 

I'm still trying to find out the passwords for LAMP's .bdx files. He posts the videos on nicovideo.jp, but i don't see any blog or comment in the video that shows the password.  Some people downloaded it though, so he probably gives out the password on some other site.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 16, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want some of those files too


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> So, is there a way to convert .bdx files into .midi, which I could then convert to .mp3?
> There's this one song I would convert to .mp3...



Go to an electronics store an get a male-to-male stereo cable with headphone tips.  Just plug into the headphone jack on the DS and connect the other end to your computer and play the song while recording on your computer.

It's really not as complicated as my description might seem.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 20, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




really it's not..it's also called a Line-In cable

*Me has one..and it's GREAT for Playing PSP games on the computer screen and sound through the speakers.*


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jun 25, 2010)

So, has anyone found a way to put custom songs on a legit cart, or at least extract the save, use bdxtool, and reinject the save in the cart ?

Or at least trade songs between the japanese and european versions ?
Because I can get the Japanese version to work on my M3, so at least I'd be able to play my customs in my real game...

Any help would be very appreciated, thanks !


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 26, 2010)

LeMoonwalker said:
			
		

> So, has anyone found a way to put custom songs on a legit cart, or at least extract the save, use bdxtool, and reinject the save in the cart ?
> 
> Or at least trade songs between the japanese and european versions ?
> Because I can get the Japanese version to work on my M3, so at least I'd be able to play my customs in my real game...
> ...



Not yet, that I'm aware of.


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 26, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> LeMoonwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, deufeufeu created a tool for DBBDX (not sure if it works on JwtB) but it requires a slot 2 card. I'll find a link for you in case you need it.

EDIT: Sorry, the site's been down for a really long time and it's not working anymore http://deufeufeu.free.fr/bbdx/bbdxsave.nds


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help.
I do have a slot-2 card so this might work, but your link seems dead ? (well, I'm getting a 13.8 Ko file, I'm assuming it's not valid...)
Anyway, it was probably meant for 8MB saves, so unless defeufeu updates it (which would be nice), it probably won't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a shame really because there are some songs I REALLY want to put on my legit cart, and transcribing them on the editor takes *a lot* of time.
Plus there would probably be a way to extract the downloaded songs from my save so you guys can enjoy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm not giving up yet, I'm sure I'll find a way ^^


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 27, 2010)

LeMoonwalker said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help.
> I do have a slot-2 card so this might work, but your link seems dead ? (well, I'm getting a 13.8 Ko file, I'm assuming it's not valid...)
> Anyway, it was probably meant for 8MB saves, so unless defeufeu updates it (which would be nice), it probably won't work
> 
> ...



As far as I know, Defeufeu has disappeared off the face of the internet. His sites down and all attempts to contact have him have failed. I know someone who has bdxsave, but he's not online, but once he is I'll ask him to post it. 

Speaking of that friend, he is the only thing standing between everyone and BDX Mega Pack 1.3. I'm waiting for him to dump his DBBDX Wi-Fi songs, but he's been so busy and hasn't had time. Everything else is ready so I just have to get his songs and there will be a new version of the pack... but it could take him a while to do it, so don't wait around, I'll post here when it's done anyway.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> As far as I know, Defeufeu has disappeared off the face of the internet. His sites down and all attempts to contact have him have failed. I know someone who has bdxsave, but he's not online, but once he is I'll ask him to post it.
> 
> Speaking of that friend, he is the only thing standing between everyone and BDX Mega Pack 1.3. I'm waiting for him to dump his DBBDX Wi-Fi songs, but he's been so busy and hasn't had time. Everything else is ready so I just have to get his songs and there will be a new version of the pack... but it could take him a while to do it, so don't wait around, I'll post here when it's done anyway.


Ok, thanks ^^

It's too bad that defeufeu disappeared really, I used to go to his site (I still have it favorited...), I wish I had downloaded dbxsave sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Oh well, it probably won't work anyway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 28, 2010)

LeMoonwalker said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*bbdxsave*
http://www.mediafire.com/?zgyiyzerj2o

Apparently he got into contact with defeufeu as well, but defeufeu said that he doesn't have any spare time and most likely will not be working on any tools for JWTB.

Anyone else have any programming knowledge? >_>


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Apparently he got into contact with defeufeu as well, but defeufeu said that he doesn't have any spare time and most likely will not be working on any tools for JWTB.



Ok, thanks for the upload.
So I ran bdxsave, created a backup of my save, the problem is, it's 8MB, so I don't think there's anything I can do with it...
We'll have to wait for someone to create a tool allowing the backup of 32MB songs... But with the DS scene almost dying, it probably will never happen


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 28, 2010)

LeMoonwalker said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it successfully produced a 8MB JWTB save?
Try loading it into Degausser and see what happens.
Remember that everything past the first 8 MB is basically filler data.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> But it successfully produced a 8MB JWTB save?


Well, I did get an 8MB file, but I just checked it with an hex editor, it's just "ÿ" repeated from start to finish. So I think it's just an empty save, as bdxsave didn't recognize any BBDX cart.

Oh well


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 29, 2010)

this is just torture.
every time i find out a new way to import songs into my official cart something goes wrong.

now finally m3team fixed jwtb for touchpod, but they somehow break the loading of custom songs.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jun 29, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> this is just torture.
> every time i find out a new way to import songs into my official cart something goes wrong.
> 
> now finally m3team fixed jwtb for touchpod, but they somehow break the loading of custom songs.


I am in the *exact same* situation right now.
I was so happy that they finally fixed the game, but I can't even play the custom songs, let alone send them to my real cart...

That really sucks


----------



## Asho (Jun 30, 2010)

Who knows, maybe the existence of WarioWare DIY will eventually lead to some way to dump the save from a JWtB card.

Iwata asks for this game. And here I thought that they "forgot" about it.

Also, bdx maker RICKEY has made a program named "BBDX Score Viewer", which can load a bdx file and show just about everything in it, including the score, lyrics and even the tone settings for each part (the menu with attack, decay and so on). The downside is that it's written with Visual Studio 2010, so .NET Framework 4.0 is required.
If the file is gone, then look in the banbro uploader for a newer version.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jun 30, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> now finally m3team fixed jwtb for touchpod, but they somehow break the loading of custom songs.
> 
> I've been experimenting this morning, and it seems that it's not custom songs that don't work, just songs inserted with bdxtool, because the custom I created in-game appears and is playable.
> So the problem must come from how bdxtool/degausser inserts the songs in the save... What's strange though is that they seemed to work fine with other flashcarts...
> ...



Thank you for that, this can be very useful !


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 30, 2010)

could you send me your sav(with the custom song)?
maybe it's possible to manually import a bdx.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 30, 2010)

Wait, if you can import songs into an actual JWTB card... can't you find a way to export Wi-Fi songs?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 30, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Wait, if you can import songs into an actual JWTB card... can't you find a way to export Wi-Fi songs?


no.
there's 1 way to transfer songs between an official cart, and a backup.
that is using the exchange feature for custom songs, but doing so requires the song to be imported succesfully under the "custom" section.
wi-fi songs are all stored under the "downloaded" section.

exporting wifi songs really requires dumping of the actual sav, or someone with a whole lot of patience to manually copy over every single note.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 2, 2010)

thedicemaster, I think I might have a solution to our problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We know custom songs work with Wood R4, and, since June 26, it's possible to use Wood on any flashcart thanks to Xenon++.

So this could work, now the problem is...

I have no idea how to install this. There are lots of different files, and no instructions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can anybody help me ?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 2, 2010)

nope.
woodR4's romloader doesn't work on M3real, and the one you linked makes use of the native romloader so it should have at best the same compatibility as the regular m3real firmwares.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 3, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> and the one you linked makes use of the native romloader so it should have at best the same compatibility as the regular m3real firmwares.


Yes, I just realized that, by spending 2 hours trying to make it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There has to be a way to get customs on an M3 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe hex-editing the save?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 3, 2010)

LeMoonwalker said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before even considering trying that i first need an M3real save with a working custom song for comparison.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is mine :

http://www.mediafire.com/?nmemutnfg2m

(there is a custom, playable song called "test song".
Another one, "Seasons", was imported with dbxtool, and *doesn't *work).


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 4, 2010)

scary.
used my own save file(exact same state, testsong1 working, seasons broken) but i got nowhere.
problem is, custom songs you make are saved in 2 32KB chunks.
BDX songs however consist of only 1 32KB chunk.(also counts for imported songs)

EDIT: ok, got a little further and no further at all.
bdxtool does insert both chunks when inserting into custom slots.
however it seems to insert them in the wrong position.
should be 1A0000 distance between the start of both chunks i think, but bdxtool makes the distance a bit random.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> bdxtool does insert both chunks when inserting into custom slots.
> however it seems to insert them in the wrong position.
> should be 1A0000 distance between the start of both chunks i think, but bdxtool makes the distance a bit random.



Ok, thank you for your research.
Do you think there's a way to "fix" this distance ?
Because I'm not very good with hex-editing when it requires more than just changing one line or two...
My editing program doesn't even let me copy or cut a whole song...


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 4, 2010)

i'm kinda giving up on it for now.
got a more effective solution coming in the mail next week, a "genuine" R4 from shoptemp.
with woodR4 it should let me import custom songs, and if you want i can then transfer some to an m3real save.
the problem is that m3real compacts the save, it seems to (re)move some blank space between sections of the save so they could use a 16MB save instead of 32MB.
this however means regular song importing methods no longer work, and the m3real doesn't seem to accept hex-editor added songs.
any songs however added by the game itself work fine, so with woodR4 i should be possible to transfer songs to both the official cart and m3real using the built-in song exchange feature.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 4, 2010)

Why don't you just ask the people who make the M3 firmware to make an update to fix the error? >_>


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jul 4, 2010)

^or rather, use the japanese version.. its not like they need to fully understand japanese to play that song anyway.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 4, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> ^or rather, use the japanese version.. its not like they need to fully understand japanese to play that song anyway.


Japanese version however can't exchange songs with the european version using the built-in exchange feature.

what we're trying is not just to get custom songs working on m3real, but rather as m3real owners get custom songs imported onto an official cart.

and you must know by now how m3team handles requests for "fixes" for games that they already fixed.

to be honest it's not even an error really, they just use their own save format to make JWTB work which isn't compatible with DBBDX song injectors.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 4, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> dnniwa485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. I didn't know that, I don't have an M3 >_>


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

thedicemaster, do you think "injected" songs would work on an M3 Real if they were received from an R4?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 4, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think there's a .mp3 of the various medleys found in the game.
Specifically, F-Zero Medley. If there's alerady one in .mp3 format, I doubt it'd be the same as in JwtB.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 4, 2010)

LeMoonwalker said:
			
		

> thedicemaster, do you think "injected" songs would work on an M3 Real if they were received from an R4?


yes.
any songs written into the save file by the game itself work fine on the m3real.
that means songs you made yourself in the studio, and songs transferred through the studio's exchange feature.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 5, 2010)

Really ? Then would it be possible if I sent you 4 or 5 songs, and you inserted them on an M3 save through the R4, then send me the M3 save ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If it's not too much trouble ? Because there are some songs I'm DYING to play, and I don't want to go back to the japanese version when I've bought the game, that would be stupid !


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 5, 2010)

i can try once my R4 arrives, which should be in 2-3 days.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey, can anyone who can read Japanese help me out here? I may have found something interesting...
http://jfk.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/handygame...rev=/search%3Fq
The first line with those black and white squares says, according to google translate: "This thread on how to circumvent tracks 100, DL song topics are forbidden to erase"
This makes me think that the Japanese players may know how to circumvent the 100 song download limit on DBBDX, but I can't find anything that says HOW to do it. Help?


----------



## Asho (Jul 9, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Hey, can anyone who can read Japanese help me out here? I may have found something interesting...
> http://jfk.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/handygame...rev=/search%3Fq
> The first line with those black and white squares says, according to google translate: "This thread on how to circumvent tracks 100, DL song topics are forbidden to erase"
> This makes me think that the Japanese players may know how to circumvent the 100 song download limit on DBBDX, but I can't find anything that says HOW to do it. Help?


After running it through this, I think it says that such a topic is banned from their threads.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 9, 2010)

Asho said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, but that's not really the point.
The fact is, is if it's banned then it must be POSSIBLE to bypass the 100 song limit (and theoretically, the JWTB 50 song limit). I want to know how it's possible >_>


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 9, 2010)

finally got the songs imported.
using R4wood it's possible to transfer imported songs to an m3real or original game.
it is a bit slow though (only 5 songs at a time, about 10 seconds for each song)
through this method it should be possible to import up to 100 songs.


----------



## Neobeo (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh wow I just discovered this game, completely by accident. I haven't tried it yet, but this will definitely give me the motivation to do what I was meaning to do with Degausser -- clean up the code and release it as open source. Of course I'll try to see if I can get it to work with Jam With The Band first, assuming it doesn't already.

Now to skim my way through 40-odd pages of posts...

Edit: Possibly lots more edits as I read through all the posts.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 11, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Asho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it may be that there is no way, and they're sick of people asking.

Like how everybody asks for a patch when a new pokemon game is released, so GBATemp starts locking threads on it when there's no patch but everybody's asking.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 12, 2010)

Neobeo said:
			
		

> Oh wow I just discovered this game, completely by accident. I haven't tried it yet, but this will definitely give me the motivation to do what I was meaning to do with Degausser -- clean up the code and release it as open source. Of course I'll try to see if I can get it to work with Jam With The Band first, assuming it doesn't already.
> 
> Now to skim my way through 40-odd pages of posts...
> 
> Edit: Possibly lots more edits as I read through all the posts.



Oh, excellent!
I would greatly appreciate it if you could make it possible to load JWTB saves into Degausser without the need to chop the save up.
Additionally, it needs to be easier to remove songs from a save...
Also, do you think that it is within your programming ability to create a tool that would allow a user running a slot 2 device to rip their JWTB saves? Apparently, bdxsave, the tool for doing this with DBBDX, doesn't work with JWTB.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Jam-With-...mp;s=videogames
&qid=1279202809&sr=1-1
The game is on sale for *£4.97*


----------



## Archenyte (Jul 18, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Jam-With-...mp;s=videogames
> &qid=1279202809&sr=1-1
> The game is on sale for *£4.97*



Woah o.o
Is the game that unpopular in Europe that it has to go 86% off?
Also will we see the mega pack v1.3 soon? =)
Some new songs were uploaded to banbro.moero.info that should be added to the megapack.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 18, 2010)

Downloaded! Will try with WOOD R4 1.11


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 18, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will update it whenever my friend stops being lazy and rips his Wi-Fi songs.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 18, 2010)

_*BDX MEGA PACK VERSION 1.3 IS OUT*_

Download it here: http://filetrip.net/f12274-BDX-Mega-Pack-1-3.html

As promised, as soon as my friend sent me his _NEVER BEFORE RIPPED_ DBBDX Wi-Fi songs, I have updated the pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can view the changelog in the file, or you can just click this nice little button below. 



Spoiler



---ADDED---
Total: 155

[Anime Folder - 34]
- Again (Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood OP1)
- Be Somewhere (Rockman EXE Stream OP1)
- Brave Heart (Digimon Adventure IN)
- Catch You Catch Me (Cardcaptor Sakura OP1)
- Chercher (Maria-sama ga Miteru 3rd ED)
- Colors (Code Geass OP1) (Better than the old version. The old version has become Colors 2)
- Daily-Daily Dream (Hayate no Gotoku!! OP2)
- Futatsu no Mirai (Rockman EXE Axess OP1)
- Gun's & Roses (Baccano! OP1)
- Haruhi Suzumiya Medley
- Hologram (Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood OP2)
- Ichigo Mashimaro Theme
- Joint (Shakugan no Shana 2 OP1)
- Katayoku no Tori (Umineko no Naku Koro ni OP1)
- Kimi ni Todoke (Kimi ni Todoke OP)
- Kizuna Wave (Ryuusei no Rockman Tribe OP1)
- Koi no Mikuru Densetsu Trance Remix (The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya)
- Makafushigi Adventure (Dragon Ball OP1)
- Mittsu Kazoete Daishuugou! (Mitsudomoe OP1)
- My Soul, Your Beats! (Angel Beats! OP1) (Two versions)
- NO, Thank You! (K-ON!! ED2)
- Nyanderful! (Nyan Koi! OP)
- Nyoro~n Churuya-san ED
- Ready Steady Go (Fullmetal Alchemist OP2) (Overwrote old version. Old version can be found in DBB
folder)
- Shunkan Sentimental (Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood ED4)
- Sonic Drive (Sonic X OP1)
- Soreiyu (Mahoromatic 2 OP1)
- Strawberry ~Amaku Setsunai Namida~ (Nyan Koi! ED)
- Tadaima no Kaze (Mahoromatic ~Tadaima Okaeri~ OP1)
- Triangular (Macross Frontier OP1)
- Uso (Fullmetal Alchemist ED1)
- Utauyo!! Miracle (K-ON!! OP2)
- Venus to Jesus (Full Version) (Arakawa Under the Bridge OP1)
- Watashi no Heart wo Install (Rockman EXE IN)

[English Karaoke - 2]
- Konayuki
- Nada Sou Sou

[Game - 100]
(I hope you like Pokemon and Mega Man, and sorry for some of the MMBN titles, they were
taken from a Japanese site and I've never played the games so I have no idea what to call them)

- Airman ga Taosenai (Better than the old version. Old version renamed to Airman ga Taosenai 2)
- Banjo-Kazooie Intro
- Battle Castle
- Battle Factory
- Battle Roulette
- Battle Stage
- Battle Tower
- Canalave City (Day)
- Cocoron Theme
- Confrontation Presto 2009 (Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth)
- Diving (RSE)
- Feel Good (Jump Ultimate Stars)
- FF9 Final Battle
- Great Cave Offensive
- Halo Theme
- Jubilife City (Day)
- KSS Staff Roll 
- Littleroot Town
- Mega Man 9 Title
- Meta Knight's Revenge ED
- MM1 Bomb Man
- MM1 Cut Man
- MM1 Elec Man
- MM1 Fire Man
- MM1 Guts Man
- MM1 Ice Man
- MM9 Tornado Man
- MM10 Nitro Man
- MMBCC Navi Clash!
- MMBCC Title
- MMBN1 Cyber World
- MMBN1 Hometown
- MMBN1 Operation
- MMBN1 Title
- MMBN1 Unmei no Toki
- MMBN2 Battle Spirit
- MMBN2 Title
- MMBN2 Virus Busting
- MMBN3 Great Battlers
- MMBN3 Shooting Enemy
- MMBN3 Title
- MMBN4 Battle Pressure
- MMBN4 Densan Stadium
- MMBN4 Title
- MMBN5 Liberate Mission
- MMBN5 Title
- MMBN6 Battle Field
- MMBN6 Surge of Power!
- MMBN6 Title
- MMSF1 Title
- MMSF2 Title
- MMSF3 Stellar
- MMSF3 Title
- MMX3 Gravity Beetle
- MMX3 Toxic Seahorse
- MMX Spark Mandrill
- Oceanic Museum (RSE)
- PokeMart (DPP)
- Pollyanna 2
- Rainbow Resort
- Route 205 (Day)
- Route 209 (Day)
- S.S. Anne
- S.S. Aqua
- S.S. Tidal
- Sootopolis City
- Spring Breeze Title
- Surfing (DPP)
- Surfing (GSC)
- Surfing (RGB)
- Surfing (RSE)
- The theme of Arcueid (Better than the old version. Old version renamed to The theme of Arcueid 2)
- Vegetable Valley
- Verdanturf Town
- vs. Giratina
- vs. Legendary (DPP)
- vs. Legendary (RSE)
- vs. Champion (DPP)
- vs. Champion (RSE)
- vs. Cyrus
- vs. Dialga/Palkia
- vs. Elite 4 (RSE)
- vs. Frontier Brain (Em)
- vs. Frontier Brain (Pt)
- vs. Gym Leader (DPP)
- vs. Gym Leader (RSE)
- vs. Regi (Pt)
- vs. Regi (RSE)
- vs. Rival (DPP)
- vs. Rival (RSE)
- vs. Team Aqua/Magma
- vs. Team Galactic Commander
- vs. Team Galactic
- vs. Team Aqua/Magma Leader
- vs. Trainer (DPP)
- vs. Trainer (RSE)
- vs. Uxie/Mesprit/Azelf
- vs. Wild Pokemon (DPP)
- vs. Wild Pokemon (RSE)
- Wii Sports Theme

[J-Pop - 7]
- Ai ga Yobu Hou he
- Mayday
- Perfect Star Perfect Style (two versions)
- Sharin no Uta
- Taiyo ga Moeteiru
- Tentai Kansoku 2

[World - 12]
- 007
- As Long As You Love Me
- Bills Bills Bills
- Caramelldansen 3
- Cherry Lips
- Hear You Me
- Killing an Arab
- Survivor
- The Call
- The Simpsons Theme
- The Simpsons Theme (Rock)
- What I've Done


(I sure hope I didn't forget anything >_>)

Also if you want the quick list of the new Wi-Fi songs...


Spoiler



Tentai Kansoku
Sonic Drive
Catch You Catch me
Again
Katayoku no Tori
Brave Heart
Gun's & Roses
Uso
Shunkan Sentimental
Hologram
Ready Steady Go
Colors


----------



## Archenyte (Jul 19, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> _*BDX MEGA PACK VERSION 1.3 IS OUT*_
> 
> Download it here: http://filetrip.net/f12274-BDX-Mega-Pack-1-3.html
> 
> ...



Cool =)
I think it would be better to just use the 2nd version of "My Soul, Your Beats!" because it was the better version (if I remember correctly)
Also maybe we could add a few songs from vocaloids in later versions (not sure if it fits into the jpop section though)
I wish I could help with the names of the game songs though


----------



## Jodyza (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you, I love the new songs!


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 19, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miku Miku ni Shite Ageru is there, which is a Vocaloid song. But yeah, I don't really know any others so I wouldn't even know them if I saw them >_>


----------



## twede86 (Jul 19, 2010)

Too bad that amazon.co.uk price won't ship to the U.S. Does someone want to give me a UK address and forward it my way?


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 20, 2010)

twede86 said:
			
		

> Too bad that amazon.co.uk price won't ship to the U.S. Does someone want to give me a UK address and forward it my way?



Yeah, it sucks. I was gonna buy like 4 or 5 copies and hope that someone makes a tool to rip JWTB saves, and get everything worth getting on Wi-Fi, but they won't ship to me >_>


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 20, 2010)

is jam with the band really that cheap in amazon?


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 20, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> is jam with the band really that cheap in amazon?



Indeed it is. Too bad they don't ship to the US


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 26, 2010)

So... is this game dead now? What happened to everyone that was posting when it first came out...?


----------



## Archenyte (Jul 28, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So... is this game dead now? What happened to everyone that was posting when it first came out...?



No need for a bump when nothing big's happening. I still do my daily check at banbro.moero.info and read peoples' blogs but posting whatever song you think is good on this thread might be considered spam (kinda).


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 28, 2010)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, blogs? Who's blogs?


----------



## Maxkhoon (Aug 2, 2010)

I really like the Christmas medley :-)

one question, that gigantic Japanese website for download the bdx is not openly to public?


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 3, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> I really like the Christmas medley :-)
> 
> one question, that gigantic Japanese website for download the bdx is not openly to public?



It is. You just have to know the passwords to the files. 
Usually, they're either in the file description, or in the Nicovideo description or tags. If the password isn't listed right there on the page, click the embedded video to be taken to it's page on Nicovideo. You won't be able to watch the video from the main site if you don't have an account, but you'll be able to see the video description and tags, so look for something that says "pass: whatever", and that will be the password to download the file.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Aug 3, 2010)

http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?file=6338


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 4, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?file=6338


----------



## Maxkhoon (Aug 4, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Maxkhoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?file=6338


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 5, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxkhoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Maxkhoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 5, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxkhoon (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm10865005

here..I got to the nico page..but full of japanese language..others i can see the "pass" and such..but not this..

tq.


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 5, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm10865005
> 
> here..I got to the nico page..but full of japanese language..others i can see the "pass" and such..but not this..
> 
> tq.



Okay, well, can't help you there.
But this still begs the question... how did you get the other one if you didn't know it? >_>


----------



## Maxkhoon (Aug 6, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Maxkhoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some I guess, otherwise it's stated with password..

nvm then, thanks :-)


----------



## thedicemaster (Aug 13, 2010)

(Dear) You (Hope)
small edit to the song "you" (i know it as Dear you, but that's how it's listed in the mega pack, including the various alternate versions)
i slowed the pace a little, replaced the violin melody with a panflute, and increased the pitch a bit, so it sounds like the hope version of the song.


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 15, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> (Dear) You (Hope)
> small edit to the song "you" (i know it as Dear you, but that's how it's listed in the mega pack, including the various alternate versions)
> i slowed the pace a little, replaced the violin melody with a panflute, and increased the pitch a bit, so it sounds like the hope version of the song.



Ooh, interesting. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 16, 2010)

Now that I've played it... What the hell were you thinking? That sounds nothing like Dear You (Hope) at all. Have you even HEARD Dear You (Hope)?

As for the difference between You and Dear You, You was the original song produced for the Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai VN. The arrangements made for each character for the Anime are Dear You (X).


----------



## sonicandfffan (Nov 3, 2010)

I tried inserting songs with both degausser and bdxtool. The songs show up in the catalog, but the soundtrack for them is always ABC.

Any ideas on how to fix this?

I have an EZVI. The sav file is 8mb.


----------

